# WAR übertrifft Erwartung



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

*Hallo liebe WAR, WOW, HdRO und sonstige MMO Freunde,*

das immer wieder unqualifizierte Bemerkungen bezüglich WAR gemacht werden, gehen mir als zu einer schon älteren Generation gehörendem Spieler (die Grenze von 40 habe ich schon überschritten) *arg gegen den Strich*. Jede zweite oder dritte Bemerkung, egal in welchem Bezug auf WAR gesehen, wird von einem WOW Fetischisten in den Dreck gezogen und im Gegenzug immer wieder *WOW als Godfather *der Online-Spiele gepriesen.
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Hat je einer daran geglaubt das *WAR nach dem Start soo tadellos läuft*? So wenig Bugs in einem Game habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Der Spieleinstieg fesselt einen von der ersten Minute an. Kaum ist mein Char in der entsprechenden Umgebung angekommen, kann ich sofort loslegen, und zwar mit allen Dingen die ein Online-Rollenspiel hergeben kann. *Solo-Quests, Öffentliche Quests, PvP, PvE und vieles* mehr laden geradezu ein anstatt das wärmende Bett aufzusuchen doch noch das eine oder andere Minütchen sich in einer Welt voller offenen Türen zu bewegen. Dies stellt *eine neue Generation von Spielen *dar. In den kühnsten Träumen hätte ich ein soo gelungenes Game nicht erwartet. Man kann auf die Zukunft gespannt sein.
Liebe Leute, stöbert doch mal in der Geschichte der Online-Rollenspiele herum! Ganz nüchtern betrachtet ist WAR im Moment *die* Referenz mit Potenzial nach noch weiter oben.

Es grüßt Euch ein Online-Rollenspieler der ersten Generation (von Ultima-Online bis heute).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Auch wenn es nur deine eigene Meinung ist, wird dieser Beitrag und Thread wieder da enden, wo alle in dieser Richtung enden. In einer WoW vs. WAR diskussion, hier und da ein Flame und dann kommt der close. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## P-bibi (26. September 2008)

Joar da stimm ich dir zu.
Ich habe auch den Eindruck dass viele WoW-Zocker WAR in den Dreck zuziehen ohne es elbst einmal gespielt zu haben...


----------



## Kirath (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe WAR, WOW, HdRO und sonstige MMO Freunde,*
> 
> das immer wieder unqualifizierte Bemerkungen bezüglich WAR gemacht werden, gehen mir als zu einer schon älteren Generation gehörendem Spieler (die Grenze von 40 habe ich schon überschritten) *arg gegen den Strich*. Jede zweite oder dritte Bemerkung, egal in welchem Bezug auf WAR gesehen, wird von einem WOW Fetischisten in den Dreck gezogen und im Gegenzug immer wieder *WOW als Goodfather *der Online-Spiele gepriesen.
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Hat je einer daran geglaubt das *WAR nach dem Start soo tadellos läuft*? So wenig Bugs in einem Game habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Der Spieleinstieg fesselt einen von der ersten Minute an. Kaum ist mein Char in der entsprechenden Umgebung angekommen, kann ich sofort loslegen, und zwar mit allen Dingen die ein Online-Rollenspiel hergeben kann. *Solo-Quests, Öffentliche Quests, PvP, PvE und vieles* mehr laden geradezu ein anstatt das wärmende Bett aufzusuchen doch nco das eine oder andere Minütchen sich in einer Welt voller offenen Türen zu bewegen. Dies stellt *eine neue Generation von Spielen *da. In den kühnsten Träumen hätte ich ein soo gelungenes Game nicht erwartet. Man kann auf die Zukunft gespannt sein.
> ...



lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum. ist ja schön, dass du mit warhammer spaß hast, aber das spiel ist bei weitem nicht der "gralsbringer".
klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.
warhammer macht nix anderes als wow: bekanntes neu aufbereiten. (völligs wertigsfrei)

viel spaß noch, du veteran.


----------



## Vaedryn (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe WAR, WOW, HdRO und sonstige MMO Freunde,*
> 
> das immer wieder unqualifizierte Bemerkungen bezüglich WAR gemacht werden, gehen mir als zu einer schon älteren Generation gehörendem Spieler (die Grenze von 40 habe ich schon überschritten) *arg gegen den Strich*. Jede zweite oder dritte Bemerkung, egal in welchem Bezug auf WAR gesehen, wird von einem WOW Fetischisten in den Dreck gezogen und im Gegenzug immer wieder *WOW als Goodfather *der Online-Spiele gepriesen.
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Hat je einer daran geglaubt das *WAR nach dem Start soo tadellos läuft*? So wenig Bugs in einem Game habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Der Spieleinstieg fesselt einen von der ersten Minute an. Kaum ist mein Char in der entsprechenden Umgebung angekommen, kann ich sofort loslegen, und zwar mit allen Dingen die ein Online-Rollenspiel hergeben kann. *Solo-Quests, Öffentliche Quests, PvP, PvE und vieles* mehr laden geradezu ein anstatt das wärmende Bett aufzusuchen doch nco das eine oder andere Minütchen sich in einer Welt voller offenen Türen zu bewegen. Dies stellt *eine neue Generation von Spielen *da. In den kühnsten Träumen hätte ich ein soo gelungenes Game nicht erwartet. Man kann auf die Zukunft gespannt sein.
> ...





Kann ich mit meinen 36 Jahren zu 100% unterschreiben. Das WOW - WAR geseier gehet mir auch extrem gegen den Strich, sind 2 Spiele und 2 paar Schuhe. Finde das Spiel gelungen, macht mir immer noch Spass, auch wenn ich schon ne ganze weile CB gespielt habe und da ich von Daoc komme kann man doch ein paar Parallelen ziehen und vor allem viele Leute aus der guten alten Daoc Zeit wieder treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es grüßt , ein Online - Spieler der ersten Generation ( von Meridian bis heute ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolzenklopfa (26. September 2008)

Ich verneige mich vor Dem, der da so viel Ahnung hat, weil er vor 10 Jahren Ultima Online gespielt hat. Willkommen im Jahre 2008! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (26. September 2008)

Bin auch schon seit UO aktiv (und signifikant jünger), sehe die Sache aber eine Spur nüchterner. Ich finde WAR absolut cool, aber m.E. muss sich in den nächsten Wochen erst noch zeigen, wie toll es auf lange Sicht wirklich ist, oder ob es sich hier wieder nur um ein Strohfeuer handelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und WoW ist derzeit *das* MMO, ob man es nun liebt oder hasst. Auch sämtliche Flames und negative Posts zu WoW ändern nichts an dem absolut verrückten Erfolg hinter diesem Spiel, den kein anderes MMO bisher auch nur annähernd erreicht hat. 
Ich mag beide und hätte absolut nichts dagegen, wenn WAR die neue #1 werden würde, aber ich hab da meine Zweifel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Love&Peace,
Wolfi


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

*zu #5 ...und wieder mal einer der den Sinn dieses Artikels nicht verstanden hat!!! *


----------



## Kirath (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *zu #5 ...und wieder mal einer der den Sinn dieses Artikels nicht verstanden hat!!! *




sinn? ich sehe nur, dass du mit deinen 10 jahren erfahrung hier noch nie auch nur ein posting hinterlassen hast. du siehst für mich nur nach einer sache aus: virales marketing.


----------



## Cavalon (26. September 2008)

/sign

Hast vollkommen Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn WAR sich so weiter entwickelt , wie sich wir bzw. Mythic sich das wünschen/wünscht , dann sag ich nur -> Hau rein Warcraft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> laden geradezu ein anstatt das wärmende Bett aufzusuchen doch noch das eine oder andere Minütchen sich in einer Welt voller offenen Türen zu bewegen.


Die Welt mit den offenen Türen ist WoW... in WAR kann man Türen sogar zumachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Tschuldige, ich musste gerade mal kalauern)

Wie auch immer, jedenfalls - ich glaub in der Idee stimm ich Dir grundsätzich zu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.

Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig, und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich WAR nicht nach dem Freimonat beiseite lege um es etwas reifen zu lassen.
Es ist so ähnlich wie ein guter, teurer Wein der aber noch nicht ganz gereift ist.

Damit WAR überhaupt ein größerer Erfolg wird muss erstmal mächtig gepatcht werden.
Denn nicht jeder hat nen QuadCore mit 8800er Karte und 4GB RAM...und wers nicht hat darf sich mit elendem geruckel anfreunden.
Selbst ich als Besitzer eines solchen relativ guten Systems kann den Kopf schütteln wenn da mal 30v30 im Bild auftaucht.

Dann gehts ab auf die 10 FPS zu. Juhuuuuuu da macht PvP so richtig Spaß.
Schon komisch wenn man Crysis locker zocken kann und so spiele rumzucken.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum. ist ja schön, dass du mit warhammer spaß hast, aber das spiel ist bei weitem nicht der "gralsbringer".
> klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.
> warhammer macht nix anderes als wow: bekanntes neu aufbereiten. (völligs wertigsfrei)
> 
> viel spaß noch, du veteran.


 Und da ist er schon der erste Flamer, wie erwartet da aber die WoW Community in den letzten Jahren sich eh negativ entwickelt hat wundert einen solche Kommentare auch nicht mehr. Ich denke auch das WAR den besten Start hingelegt hat von allen MMO´s slebst WoW (Classic) hatte mehr Probleme bei Release das wissen die Pro WoW Spieler zwar nicht weil viele erst seit BC Aktiv dabei sind. Dennoch werden WAR und WoW wohl die Referenz spiele in diesem Genre sein an den sich neue Projekte Messen lassen werden müssen.


----------



## Sevarine (26. September 2008)

Ich habe mal einen Tip für euch:
Wenn euch das stört das ständig WAR mit WoW verglichen und geflamt wird, oder es Threads gibt in denen WAR mit WoW verglichen wird, dann hört doch einfach auf solche selber zu erstellen dann gibt es nämlich schonmal ein paar weniger. Freut euch das ihr ein Spiel gefunden habt, welches euch sehr viel Spaß macht (bei WAR kann man das ja verstehen) und lasst die Leute die irgendein anderes Spiel spielen und es toll finden, aber Angst vor neuem haben diese Threads öffnen und lest sie nicht. Ich meine die Überschriften sind meistens ja sehr eindeutig.


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
> WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.
> 
> Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig, und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich WAR nicht nach dem Freimonat beiseite lege um es etwas reifen zu lassen.
> Es ist so ähnlich wie ein guter, teurer Wein der aber noch nicht ganz gereift ist.




...ich sagte ja schon, man darf auf die Zukunft gespannt sein. Was ich aber nochmals sagen und Fragen möchte!? Wie erging es anderen MMO's? Riesen Erwartungen, selbst WOW und auch das aktuell AoC wurden Anfangs verbugt rausgegeben. Mit der Zeit sind diese Spiele dann gewachsen...WOW allen voran...


----------



## Kirath (26. September 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Und da ist er schon der erste Flamer, wie erwartet da aber die WoW Community in den letzten Jahren sich eh negativ entwickelt hat wundert einen solche Kommentare auch nicht mehr. Ich denke auch das WAR den besten Start hingelegt hat von allen MMO´s slebst WoW (Classic) hatte mehr Probleme bei Release das wissen die Pro WoW Spieler zwar nicht weil viele erst seit BC Aktiv dabei sind. Dennoch werden WAR und WoW wohl die Referenz spiele in diesem Genre sein an den sich neue Projekte Messen lassen werden müssen.




dumm? kannst du nicht lesen UND verstehen? ich stell mich auf gar keine seite, mir sind solche flame-wars total egal.

meine nes ist besser als dein master system
meine mega drive is besser als dein s-nes
mein atari is besser als dein amiga

bla...so hohlbrote gibt es schon immer, die ihr eigenes ding in den himmel loben, da stell ich mich nicht an. ich find nur dieses überschwengliche "bestes mmo aller zeiten" einfach total lächerlich. willst du was inovatives spielen, hol dir eve online. und nicht den nächsten wow-war-hdro fast food müll. nix anderes sind diese spiele nämlich. einfach nur fast food. schnell und einfach items items items. schnell leveln..gib gib gib.


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Billige Flammes die mein 3 Jähriger Sohn besser hinbekommen würde, mußt aber noch viel Lernen junger Padawan , aber ein 0815 voll Honk muss ja immer mit den Flames beginnen und wenn sie noch so schlecht sind.




...ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu!


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> dumm? kannst du nicht lesen UND verstehen? ich stell mich auf gar keine seite, mir sind solche flame-wars total egal.
> 
> meine nes ist besser als dein master system
> meine mega drive is besser als dein s-nes
> ...




*...wenn Du noch länger hier deine Zeit verbringst dann schffst Du es ja zu über 50 Beiträge!!! Und das nach über 2 Jahren! Laß uns hier einfach in Ruhe...*


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

Wie auch immer. 
Dieses endlose loben von WAR ist meiner Meinung Hype und total überzogen.

Das game ist ziemlich brauchbar, aber noch voller kleineren Bugs die es zu beheben gilt.
Performance, Animationen, Sounds, Balance, Chat & Gruppensystem, Public Quests** usw.
Es hat einfach nichtmal die halbe Geschmeidigkeit eines WoWs...da bringts nix aufs endgame zu spekulieren wenn man es dank dieser miserabel umgesetzten Punkte nichtmal dahin schafft.
Mir gehts jedenfalls so, denn irgendwie kann ich WAR nicht länger wie 2 Stunden zocken - danach hat mich wieder irgendwas abgenervt und ich machs aus.
Das war bei WoW nie so...nedmal in seinen schlechtesten Zeiten. 
WoW würde ich noch heute zocken wäre das Endgame nicht son beschissenes item recycling system.
Man konnte nie was mit seiner Ausrüstung tun außer noch bessere Ausrüstung zu farmen, die dann 3 Monate später dazu dient das noch bessere eingepatche Set zu holen. Kam mir vor wie ein 2ter Fulltimejob - hier ist WAR um längen besser !

**Public Quests sind schön und gut, aber wehe man hat keinen Tank+Heiler zur Hand.
Dann bringen einem auch keine 10 DDs mehr was weil die Mobs so dermaßen krank werden (ab T2) das einer nach dem anderen zerlegt wird während das Vieh ewig lebt dann 90204909243 Trillionen HPs.
Wie soll man die noch machen können wenn der mainstream durch das Gebiet durch ist. Also mit Twinks etc..?


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> **Public Quests sind schön und gut, aber wehe man hat keinen Tank+Heiler zur Hand.
> Dann bringen einem auch keine 10 DDs mehr was weil die Mobs so dermaßen krank werden (ab T2) das einer nach dem anderen zerlegt wird während das Vieh ewig lebt dann 90204909243 Trillionen HPs.
> Wie soll man die noch machen können wenn der mainstream durch das Gebiet durch ist. Also mit Twinks etc..?


Was erwartest du denn? Genau das Gleiche bei der Balance... Natürlich braucht man Heiler und Tanks... So ein Unsinn -.-


----------



## Vaedryn (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> dumm? kannst du nicht lesen UND verstehen? ich stell mich auf gar keine seite, mir sind solche flame-wars total egal.
> 
> meine nes ist besser als dein master system
> meine mega drive is besser als dein s-nes
> ...




Soviel zum Deutsch du Vogel. Putzig bist ja, muss man dir lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Tätschel*


----------



## Salute (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
> WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.
> 
> *Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig*




Eher dein Informationsmagedgement..

Die Melees sind den Rangend gewollt überlegen, dafür können Tanks gegen die Ranged wenig ausrichten.

Edit: WAR ist nicht WoW^^


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> bla...so hohlbrote gibt es schon immer, die ihr eigenes ding in den himmel loben, da stell ich mich nicht an. ich find nur dieses überschwengliche "bestes mmo aller zeiten" einfach total lächerlich. willst du was inovatives spielen, hol dir eve online. und nicht den nächsten wow-war-hdro fast food müll. nix anderes sind diese spiele nämlich. einfach nur fast food. schnell und einfach items items items. schnell leveln..gib gib gib.



Das kommt natürlich durchaus hin. Die aktuellen MMOs sind ALLE und OHNE AUSNAHME (für Fanboys aller Seiten mal fett geschrieben) auf Diablo- oder Mohrhuhn-Niveau. Simpel, Simpler, Grenzdebil. Nur damit jeder letzte Affe Gebühren zahlt. Schade dass es keine echten Komplexitätshammer mehr gibt.

Aber das ist bei den Solospielen ja leider auch nicht mehr anders. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel: Mass Effect. Geniales Spiel, aber viel zu kurz und das System viel zu simpel, zu wenig Optionen und Freiheit in der Story. Dafür echt filmreife Inszenierung.


----------



## Kirath (26. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich durchaus hin. Die aktuellen MMOs sind ALLE und OHNE AUSNAHME (für Fanboys aller Seiten mal fett geschrieben) auf Diablo- oder Mohrhuhn-Niveau. Simpel, Simpler, Grenzdebil. Nur damit jeder letzte Affe Gebühren zahlt. Schade dass es keine echten Komplexitätshammer mehr gibt.
> 
> Aber das ist bei den Solospielen ja leider auch nicht mehr anders. Mein Lieblingsbeispiel: Mass Effect. Geniales Spiel, aber viel zu kurz und das System viel zu simpel, zu wenig Optionen und Freiheit in der Story. Dafür echt filmreife Inszenierung.




Ist halt einfach so, dass Spieler auch unterhalten werden wollen. Mass Effect war da schon eines der besseren Beispiele. Das Hirn anstrengen muss man aber leider bei den wenigsten Sachen im Moment. Leider gibts solche Studios wie Lucasarts (von damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Sierra und Co nicht mehr. Die Tendenz geht leider auch weiter so, wenn man sieht, dass nun auch Traditionstudios wie Ensemble geschlossen werden. Und was kommt raus? Väter, die lieber sich im Spielzeugforen mit Trollen wie mir streiten und irgendwelche 40jährige die scheinbar irgendwie stehen geblieben sind in ihren Anspruch was richtig gute Spiele sind.

Armes Spieledeutschland.


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Eher dein Informationsmagedgement..
> 
> Die Melees sind den Rangend gewollt überlegen, dafür können Tanks gegen die Ranged wenig ausrichten.
> 
> Edit: WAR ist nicht WoW^^



LoL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wenn ein Feuerzauberer, der sagen wir mal 30 Sekunden bekommt, es nicht schafft EINEN melee der NUR einen HOT draufhaut zu töten, dann ist das sicher so gewollt.
Es gibt auch Melees die heilen sich selbst und kloppen ziemlichen dmg raus - ca. soviel wie ein ranged.

Und Tanks können nix gegen ranged machen? 
Eher umgekehrt, denn son Tank fällt nichtmal OHNE Heal, unterm Fokus von 5 Leuten, innerhalb von 30 Sekunden um.
In der Zeit klatscht der aber nen Stoffi locker aus den Schuhen.

Wenn die ranged nix aufhalten oder bewirken können, welchen Sinn haben sie?
Das einzige was man machen kann ist andere ranged zu zerlegen, also das was sowiso ungefährlich ist - lol.
Die Melees mähen derweil alles andere um, sich selbst, die ranged und die Heiler dazu.
Lustigerweise haben die Tanks auch die CrowdControl Fähigkeiten und können diese per instant skill brechen.
Die Ranged haben sowas ned, die slown nicht einfach mal im hinlaufen, sie opfern ihren dmg Schuss um sich den Gegner vom Hals zu halten.
Super, laufen sie halt 40% langsamer aber man hat in der Zeit auch weniger draufgefeuert - was wieder nix bringt (wenn sie den slow nicht ohnehin instant entfernen).

Glaubt mir wenn ich euch sage das ein WoW-Hexer super balanced ist im Gegensatz zu WAR ^^
Wenn WoW das PvP ansatzweise noch reinpatcht, z.b. die alten Gebiete umwandelt wo man Zone für Zone einnimmt, dann sieht WAR keine Schnitte mehr.


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach so, dass Spieler auch unterhalten werden wollen. Mass Effect war da schon eines der besseren Beispiele. Das Hirn anstrengen muss man aber leider bei den wenigsten Sachen im Moment. Leider gibts solche Studios wie Lucasarts (von damals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*...und da war er wieder!!!!*


----------



## Serran (26. September 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Und da ist er schon der erste Flamer, wie erwartet da aber die WoW Community in den letzten Jahren sich eh negativ entwickelt hat wundert einen solche Kommentare auch nicht mehr. Ich denke auch das WAR den besten Start hingelegt hat von allen MMO´s slebst WoW (Classic) hatte mehr Probleme bei Release das wissen die Pro WoW Spieler zwar nicht weil viele erst seit BC Aktiv dabei sind. Dennoch werden WAR und WoW wohl die Referenz spiele in diesem Genre sein an den sich neue Projekte Messen lassen werden müssen.




Ihr seid nicht besser... Alles was kritik an WAR ist ist FLame und WoW vergötterung , alles was dafür spricht ist völlig realistisch. Ja ne ist Klar.

Ich finde es etwas übertrieben sooo toll ist WAR nicht , ja ist ist im Anfangsstadium und hat Potenzial , ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache das es nicht Das nunplusultra MMo ist und eine neue Generation schon gar nicht.


----------



## abszu (26. September 2008)

Genialer Thread. Sich über Flames beschweren und selber mit einem anfangen, gute Taktik, daß auch dem letzten WoW-Anhänger noch ne Ader schwillt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Unter kommerziellen und spielerischen Aspekten IST WoW der Godfather (und Heilige Gral und und und) der MMORPGs, DAS haben ja sogar die Mythic-Leute selber zugegeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> Ist halt einfach so, dass Spieler auch unterhalten werden wollen. Mass Effect war da schon eines der besseren Beispiele. Das Hirn anstrengen muss man aber leider bei den wenigsten Sachen im Moment.



Und eben DAS ist schade. Jaja, ich weiß, die WoW-Kiddie-Generation sieht es als "Arbeit" an, sein Hirn benutzen zu müssen... Naja, ich hab auch ungern Kopfschmerzen, also kann ich sie da schon irgendwie verstehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem, etwas mehr Komplexität hätte keinem Spiel der letzten 2 Jahre geschadet, erst Recht keinem MMO.



Black83 schrieb:


> Wenn die ranged nix aufhalten oder bewirken können, welchen Sinn haben sie?



Den Sinn, hinter den Tanks zu stehen die sie beschützen und ihr volles Potenzial rauszuhauen, während die Tanks die Melees in Schach halten. Sollte doch ganz einfach sein, oder?


----------



## Serran (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *...wenn Du noch länger hier deine Zeit verbringst dann schffst Du es ja zu über 50 Beiträge!!! Und das nach über 2 Jahren! Laß uns hier einfach in Ruhe...*



Entweder das ergibt keinen Sinn , oder ich verstehe es nicht.


Du bist schon über ein Jahr hier und hast 6 Beiträge. o.O


----------



## Ætherschwall (26. September 2008)

Warhammer ist sehr gut von Mythic entwickelt worden und zeigt auch an Qualität, Warhammer kann auch vom gameplay mit wow konkurieren. =*Spaß*

Mehr gibs darüber nicht zu sagen denke ich.


Mfg.


----------



## Fetus (26. September 2008)

Und da haben wir es wieder.

Die eine Fraktion die keinen mehr zum flamen im WoW/AoC Forum gefunden hat trollt sich jetzt hier durch.
Die WAR Spieler versuchen sich hoffnungslos zu verteidigen und dann gibt es noch den unentschlossenen Rest der einfach sagt dass das Spiel toll ist aber noch nicht wissen dass sich sich ins geheim scheinbar 
a) nicht dazu bringen können WoW abzuschwören oder
b) sich dazu zwingen WAR gut zu finden.

Wie dem auch sei sollten *alle* Posts bis auf den ersten gelöscht uns der Rest gestickied werden. 

Allein schon weil ich mir dann die süßen Wut-Tränen auf den Gesichtern der "WAR SUX LOL" Fraktion vorstellen kann.


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und eben DAS ist schade. Jaja, ich weiß, die WoW-Kiddie-Generation sieht es als "Arbeit" an, sein Hirn benutzen zu müssen... Naja, ich hab auch ungern Kopfschmerzen, also kann ich sie da schon irgendwie verstehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welches Potzenzial? Keinen DMG zu machen?
Welchen Sinn hat das schützen wenn die Tanks mit draufkloppen die selben DPS fahren wie die ranged? :]
Und wann wird man im random BG denn beschützt? Bei mir rennen die Feind Melees mitten durch 10 eigene Leute und legen erstmal alle Heiler+Ranged um.

Machen kannst garnix dagegen da sie sich frei bewegen können.
Es gibt in WAR sogut wie kein CC....keine Nova eines Mages der dem Vorhaben kurzerhand mal ein Ende setzt.
Ein Melee in WAR ist etwa so wie ein 30 Sek Cloak of Shadows Schurke in WoW.
Er geht hin, legt sein Ziel um und verreckt danach.

Bringt rein garnix. Ich seh den auf 100m, feuere 3 Pfeile ab, seine HPs liegen noch bei 70% und er hängt schon an mir drann.
CCt so böse das man nicht wegkommt und im Nahkampf dagegegen = 5s und tot.
Ich rede nicht davon das er micht trifft, er CCt auf range und rückt mir an die Pelle. Selbst Tanks rennen dir Axtwerfend hinterher drücken 300-400 dmg Hämmer (ich an denen mit einem Pfeil ~180-200 auf Range)...gut ist nur weil man  mit dem Rücken zu dem steht, aber wie willst sonst wegkommen? Rückwärts laufen?...
Selbst wenn sie dort stehen, ich 5 Pfeile draufholze, dann hat er immer noch genug Zeit mir aus der Range zu laufem um das ganze zu überleben.


----------



## Ferima (26. September 2008)

> BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS?!?! WAR IST DOCH DIE KRONE DER MMO-SCHÖPFUNG. FRAG DEN EXPERTEN, DER DEN THREAD HIER ERSTELLT HAT.
> DER IST ALT UND KENNT SICH SOMIT AUS!!!



könnte man es vllt irgendwie hinkriegen, dass WoW spieler hier nix schreiben dürfen ? der TE hats perfekt beschrieben. netter thread neben dem ganzen "wowkiddiflame" müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Flixl (26. September 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Entweder das ergibt keinen Sinn , oder ich verstehe es nicht.
> 
> 
> Du bist schon über ein Jahr hier und hast 6 Beiträge. o.O




*...ja ich bin schon eine Weile gemeldet aber noch nie ein Posting gemacht. Dies war mein erstes hier! Dasat auch Gründe! Aber gerade von dem der hier über andere lästert, dieser Ki...(über mich weil ich hier noch Newbie bin) der selber nur gequirlte Schei?e hier einbringt und sich dann noch rühmt das er schon ein paar mehr Beiträge gepostet hat...was soll das alles...???*


----------



## Mitril99 (26. September 2008)

leute was wollt ihr denn eigentlich die ganze zeit!!??? ich bin mittlerweile auch an die 30 habe so einige mmos gezockt und muss sagen das WAR sehr gut ist und auch WOW sehr war und ist.
Es ist halt jedem selber überlassen was er für gut oder besser befindet.

hört doch bitte endlich mal auf ständig auf irgendwas rumzuhacken.  WOW hatte anfangs nur glück das es vorher noch keinen so riesigen Hype um mmos gab sonst wär dort am anfang auch die hölle losgewesen in diversen foren bezüglich das is gut das iss schlecht usw.

ich hab wow gezockt und das 3 jahre lang , nun zock ich War und hoffe genausolang mit demselben spass ,den ich bei wow hatte aber irgenwann kommt auch einfach mal der punkt wos eienm reicht.
Dann muss man aber nicht ständig in foren abhängen und sinn-kopflos kommentare abgeben die rein gar nichts bringen !!

so good have fun euer Mitril 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

*seufzt*
Ich weiß gar nicht, warum ich hier poste. Diese Threads gehen mir sowas von auf den Keks, von beiden Seiten. Es ist mir egal, wieviele Leute gegen WAR flamen, es ist mir egal, wieviele gegen WoW flamen.
Wenn wieder jemand meint, einen Anti-WAR Thread zu erstellen, wird der zügig geschlossen. Ich sehe mich nicht dazu gezwungen, die Fans meiner Schokolade daran zu erinnern, was für eine tolle Schokolade sie doch ist, genausowenig wie es mich interessiert, dass jemand meine Sorte nicht mag.
Lasst doch einfach diesen Kinderkram sein!
Meine Güte, ich bin gerade mal Mitte zwanzig und fühle mich schon erwachsener als unser 40+ TE, der sich mit seinem ProWAR Thread (und noch viel schlimmer: den weiteren Posts) in dasselbe infantile Verhalten einreiht wie manch anderer hier - egal auf welcher Seite.

Nicht persönlich nehmen, msmaegges. Aber mit diesem Konterthread verhälst du dich haargenauso wie die Leute, die du kritisierst. Bei deinem Alter sollte ich meinen können, dass wir von dir mit breit gefächerten Erfahrungen und einer erwachsen-toleranten Einstellung lernen müssten. Stattdessen führst du dich genauso auf wie andere - "der sagt was gegen meine Schokolade, jetzt muss ich was dafür sagen, weil mir das so gegen den Strich geht!"

*Mir geht vielmehr gegen den Strich, dass überhaupt diese Diskussion geführt wird, und logische Schlussfolgerung sollte sein, sie nicht zu führen. Und nicht, sie selber anzustacheln.*

Und wer sich fragt, was ich mit Schokolade meine:

_"Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung gar nicht... Ich begreife auch nicht, warum man einen Thread ins Forum stellen muss, weil man mit einem Produkt nicht zufrieden ist, was andere genießen.

Ich stelle mir folgendes vor:
Ich kaufe eine Tafel Schokolade, von der ich gehört habe, dass sie einen tollen Nachgeschmack haben soll. Eigentlich mag ich meine Sorte, die ich jetzt schon esse, aber irgendwie wird die auch auf Dauer lahm. Also probiere ich diese neue Sorte, mag sie eventuell auch am Anfang, stelle dann aber fest, dass ich sie zu fad finde. Oder sie ist mir zu dunkel, was auch immer.
Und das einzige, woran ich denken kann, ist einer Fangemeinde dieser besagten neuen Sorte Schokolade eine Nachricht zukommen zu lassen: Ich aß vorher diese Sorte, dann probierte ich eure und fand sie scheiße. Am besten nicht einmal mit Nennung von vernünftigen Gründen, sondern einfach so, damit sie's wissen.

Wie dämlich ist das bitte?!
Aus irgendeinem Grund scheuen sich manche Leute aber nicht davor, ihren Schokoladengeschmack vor Freunden anderer Sorten massiv zur Geltung bringen zu müssen. Sie schreiben quasi Kettenbriefe und begehen Telefonterror bei besagten Neu-Schokofreunden.

Was zur Hölle?"_

Wie man an diesem Thread sieht, geht es genauso in die andere Richtung.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Welchen Sinn hat das schützen wenn die Tanks mit draufkloppen die selben DPS fahren wie die ranged? :]


Du hast echt keine Ahnung von dem Spiel... DD'ler machen das Mehrfache an Schaden.
Ich spiel einen Heiler, und in den meisten BGs fällt meine Gruppe nicht ein einziges mal. Der Tank guarded mich, debuffed die Gegner, fast ausschließlich die DD'ler machen den Schaden, der reicht um die Gegner down zu bekommen.
Irgendwas machst du immens falsch... Zu viel Solo-Trip?


----------



## Fetus (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Es gibt in WAR sogut wie kein CC....keine Nova eines Mages der dem Vorhaben kurzerhand mal ein Ende setzt.



Und damit hast du dich selbst ins Aus geschossen.  /golfclap


----------



## abszu (26. September 2008)

Ferima schrieb:


> könnte man es vllt irgendwie hinkriegen, dass WoW spieler hier nix schreiben dürfen ? der TE hats perfekt beschrieben. netter thread neben dem ganzen "wowkiddiflame" müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solang das ein offenes Forum ist, gibts Widerrede, sobald einer meint, unbegründet WoW und/oder seine Spieler zu dissen. Die Welt ist schon gemein, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Natürlich schafft ers nicht, weil er zuwenig Rüstung und Leben hat. Da muss ein ranged schon 5lvl höher sein und voll geheilt werden, damit er einen Melee schafft und ja es ist so gewollt. 

Scheinbar bist du zu sehr ans WoW gewohnt und mit der Spielmechanik überfordert bist. Das Spiel ist neu und du stehst nicht allein damit dar, so wie du es mit deinem "Tank-Bespiel" beschreibst.

Es kann auch durchaus sein, dass alle 5 Ranged lvl 1 waren und der Tank lvl 11^^


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Welches Potzenzial? Keinen DMG zu machen?
> Welchen Sinn hat das schützen wenn die Tanks mit draufkloppen die selben DPS fahren wie die ranged? :]
> Und wann wird man im random BG denn beschützt? Bei mir rennen die Feind Melees mitten durch 10 eigene Leute und legen erstmal alle Heiler+Ranged um.



Der letzte Satz erklärt natürlich einiges... Wenn die Leute das System nicht begreifen, dann hilft DÄMÄTSCH eben auch nichts mehr. Zum Glück funktionierte das Zusammenspiel bei mir bisher immer sehr gut. Komisch, oder?



> Machen kannst garnix dagegen da sie sich frei bewegen können.



Natürlich. Es gibt für Tanks spezielle Fähigkeiten, um schwächere Charaktere zu beschützen. Dann hat der Melee die feine Wahl, keinen Schaden am Ranged zu machen oder den Schaden am Tank zu verursachen, wo er nicht so ins Gewicht fällt und leichter durch Heals kompensiert werden kann. Wie gesagt, bei mir funktioniert es sehr gut, alles nur eine Frage des Wollens. Teilweise reicht es übrigens schon, in die Bahn des anstürmenden Melees zu treten und auf ihn einzuprügeln. Schätzungsweise 50% aller Spieler fangen da schon an, auf mich einzuprügeln statt auf ihr ursprüngliches Ziel.



> Es gibt in WAR sogut wie kein CC....keine Nova eines Mages der dem Vorhaben kurzerhand mal ein Ende setzt.



Genau, es gibt keine Skills die einen von anderen Unabhängig machen. Das war aber so geplant und ist auch gut so, damit daraus nicht eine unkoordinierte Solo-Orgie wird, die ein paar Spieler anscheinend gerne wieder hätten.



> Ein Melee in WAR ist etwa so wie ein 30 Sek Cloak of Shadows Schurke in WoW.
> Er geht hin, legt sein Ziel um und verreckt danach.



Wenn man so spielen möchte, dann vielleicht. Aber mir wäre das viel zu frustrierend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Du hast echt keine Ahnung von dem Spiel... DD'ler machen das Mehrfache an Schaden.
> Ich spiel einen Heiler, und in den meisten BGs fällt meine Gruppe nicht ein einziges mal. Der Tank guarded mich, debuffed die Gegner, fast ausschließlich die DD'ler machen den Schaden, der reicht um die Gegner down zu bekommen.
> Irgendwas machst du immens falsch... Zu viel Solo-Trip?



Dann Spiel erstmal nen Tank oder nen Ranged DD bevor du klugscheisst.
Dann siehst selbst.

@Rest:
das hier ist doch WoW flaming pur. man darf rein garnix gegen WARHAMMER sagen obwohl es da so viel negatives zu sagen gibt !
der wow realease war wesentlich "smoother" wenn man es ins game geschafft hatte.
mir kommts so vor als ob genau die selben aus dem wow forum ausgebrochen und hier eingebrochen sind.

naja, bin wieder im onlinewelten forum, da sind die leute ned so peinlich kindlich und dumm.
warscheinlich weil dort das WAR forum nicht mit dem wow forum gekoppelt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil ihr Suchtis mit WAR von WoW ENDLICh losgekommen seid, was ihr anders nie geschafft hättet, müsst ihr WAR nicht so "geisteskrank" in Schutz nehmen. Als obs euer Kopf kosten würden wenn das game floppt.



> Genau, es gibt keine Skills die einen von anderen Unabhängig machen. Das war aber so geplant und ist auch gut so, damit daraus nicht eine unkoordinierte Solo-Orgie wird, die ein paar Spieler anscheinend gerne wieder hätten.


Nie DAOC gezockt? Der CC lag da nicht bei den DDs sondern bei den no-dps-chars, z.b. heilern etc.
Der DPS char mit CC, der Hexer...öhm ;9 , war ja auch dort überpowert.

Melees konnten nur CCn wenn sie dir eine backstyle combo mit nem slow effekt reingeprügelt hatten oder sich teure skills kauften...
Z.b. waren die leichten melee-ddler dazu da den assist anzugeben weil sie gleichzeitig ihre ziele slowen konnten (nicht auf range!).
Hier drücken die einfach mal einen instant und rennen dich ein, und zwar jeder einzelne tank / melee den es gibt.

soviel zu deiner behauptung das cc nur fehlt damits kein noobgebashe wird.
das noobgebashe wurde einfach auf die melees gelegt.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Dann Spiel erstmal nen Tank oder nen Ranged DD bevor du klugscheisst.
> Dann siehst selbst.


Beide schon im Endgame-Test der Beta gespielt.
Und wenn Tanks und DD'ler in meiner Gruppe ihre Aufgabe erfüllen können, du jedoch nicht, an wem liegts?

Edit: Hab kein WoW gespielt, auch kein DaoC, also ziehen die WoW/DaoC-Suchti Flames bei mir nicht.


----------



## msmaegges (26. September 2008)

Wir sollten mal zum Abschluß meines Threads kommen:

Ich beobachte die ganze Diskussionen über die vermeintlich besten Spiele, Inhalte, "Ich bin der Beste", Flames etc. schon seit einiger Zeit. *Es ist wie im RL* und da muß ich meiner Studie immer wieder aufs neue Recht geben: *Nur ein Viertel der Leser verstehen den Sinn hinter dem geschrieben!!!*  Vielen lieben Dank an Euch (vor allem an das viertel das den Thread verstanden hat).
Allen anderen wünsche ich noch viel Spaß beim ständigen motzen und deren EGO!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Black83: Schau mal hier, Eintrag 59 - zu dem Thema.



			
				Black83 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann Spiel erstmal nen Tank oder nen Ranged DD bevor du klugscheisst.
> Dann siehst selbst.


Ich hab beides gespielt und kann deinen Argumenten nicht zustimmen. Siehe obiger Link.



			
				Black83 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rest:
> das hier ist doch WoW flaming pur. man darf rein garnix gegen WARHAMMER sagen obwohl es da so viel negatives zu sagen gibt !


Du solltest mal an deinem Ton arbeiten. Dieser Post von dir ist eine bloße Beleidigung, die nicht einmal gerechtfertigt ist. Wer Kritik äußern, muss selbst Kritik verkraften.



> der wow realease war wesentlich "smoother" wenn man es ins game geschafft hatte.


Dem kann ich ebenfalls nicht zustimmen. Vielleicht warst du damals auf einem leereren Server, in meinem Fall waren disconnects, Lags von ca. 3000 ms Latenz, nicht auftauchende NPCs und Warteschlangen von über 30 min Wartezeit an der Tagesordnung. Nein, tut mir leid - da habe ich offenbar einen völlig anderen WoW-Release erlebt als du.



> mir kommts so vor als ob genau die selben aus dem wow forum ausgebrochen und hier eingebrochen sind.


Mag sein. Der Großteil hat einen Ton in ihren Kritiken an WAR drauf, die mich an die Grundschule erinnern.



> naja, bin wieder im onlinewelten forum, da sind die leute ned so peinlich kindlich und dumm.
> warscheinlich weil dort das WAR forum nicht mit dem wow forum gekoppelt ist
> Nur weil ihr Suchtis mit WAR von WoW ENDLICh losgekommen seid, was ihr anders nie geschafft hättet, müsst ihr WAR nicht so "geisteskrank" in Schutz nehmen. Als obs euer Kopf kosten würden wenn das game floppt.



Q.E.D. - genau das meine ich mit dem Grundschul-Ton. Wie gesagt - wer Kritik übt, muss Kritik vertragen können, und du kannst deinen Ton offenbar nicht beherrschen. Auf meine Gegenkritik, die ich bewusst neutral gehalten habe, hast du gar nicht erst reagiert.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du dich beschweren solltest, dass jemand deine Kritik persönlich nimmt, wenn du sie mit solchen Beleidigungen wie obiger spickst.


----------



## Draco1985 (26. September 2008)

abszu schrieb:


> Solang das ein offenes Forum ist, gibts Widerrede, sobald einer meint, unbegründet WoW und/oder seine Spieler zu dissen. Die Welt ist schon gemein, ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es besteht ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zwischen "Unbegründetem Dissen" und dem Empfinden von Kritik als solchem, weil man Kritik nicht wahrhaben will. WoW und WAR haben BEIDE mehr als genug Ansätze für Kritik (IMO WoW wesentlich mehr, aber das ist Geschmackssache). Nur schaffen es WoW-Fanboys generell, sich mit versuchter "Kritik" an genau den Aspekten des Spiels ins Abseits zu schießen, die eigentlich sehr gut gelungen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Black83 schrieb:


> Dann Spiel erstmal nen Tank oder nen Ranged DD bevor du klugscheisst.
> Dann siehst selbst.



Hört sich irgendwie nach "Mist, Pseudo-Argument-Munition verschossen!" aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtalanteBalan (26. September 2008)

Um mal allem hier etwas bei zu tragen.

Ich habe WoW gespielt und bin zu War gewechselt und bereue es auf keinen Fall.

Ich meine, ist auch eine reine Geschmackssache was einem mehr zusagt. Vor allem PvE Fans werden bei WoW wohl glücklicher da man bei War kaum um PvP herum kommt.

Mein Fazit: Ich bleibe erst einmal bei War, ich stehe auf neue Herausforderungen. WoW ist ausgereizt für mich. Ich muss einfach mal was komplett neues sehen und weg von der bunt- schrillen- Kindergarten-Optik


----------



## Raminator (26. September 2008)

ich sehe es vor mir.war spieler werden gegen wow spieler in den krieg ziehen.und alle werden sterben.die einzigen die sich freuen sind hdro spieler.


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Beide schon im Endgame-Test der Beta gespielt.
> Und wenn Tanks und DD'ler in meiner Gruppe ihre Aufgabe erfüllen können, du jedoch nicht, an wem liegts?
> 
> Edit: Hab kein WoW gespielt, auch kein DaoC, also ziehen die WoW/DaoC-Suchti Flames bei mir nicht.



Weil du ein Kiddi bist das aus der WoW-Roxxor-Arena entfleucht ist - nur für den Fall das du doch WoW gezockt hast, was deine Argumentation schwer vermuten lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn du bisher nix PvP lastiges gezockt hast, wie willst du dann balance erkennen wo du doch 0 Erfahrung hast?

Die Definition eines Fernkämpfers liegt darin das er im Fernkampf tödlich ist. 
Aber wenn dir Melees aus voller range hingelaufen kommen und mit 50% aus dem Kampf rausgehn, dann trifft dies nicht zu.
Ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich auf range dmg machen würde...~200 pro Schuss (2sec) auf rund 3k hp - hohoho.
Das machen Melees mit 2 Waffen mit ihrem Autohit.

Aber rechnen wir mal.
3000 / 200 = 15 PFEILE ! = 30 Sek Dauerfeuer...ey der rennt dir in der Zeit 2x ums BG und legt dich in den letzten 5 sek.
Wenn da auch nur ein Hot oder heal kommt, dann kommt der sogar mit 100% hps an - lol.


----------



## Kamilan (26. September 2008)

hi 

ich spiele seit release   "wow" es macht spass man kennt sich schon ingame sowie privat  schon eine tolle  sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man hat sich seit release mit leuten verstanden gilde gegründet usw mir fällt es auch schwer da wegzukommen weil der char wie ein persönliches kind ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
aber abgesehen mal davon siehe nur mal die channels oder im pvp nur geflame und angemache, beleidigungen usw 

und da musste mal was neues her ^^

ich zocke seit release "warhammer" habe viele leute heiß auf das game gemacht alle so es wird "wow" nicht ersetzen...
kurz gesagt viele negative sprüche gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich stand aber meiner meinung immer gerade und ich bereue bis heute nicht "warhammer" zu zocken!
die freude, diese leidenschaft, einfach das ganze gameplay ist in "war" einzigartig und mit keinem mmorpg zuvergleichen

für mich ist es das mmorpg ^^


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Black83:
Beleidigst du generell Leute, die nicht deine Meinung teilen und deine Kritik mit Gegenkritik beantworten? Lari hatte nicht einmal ansatzweise Aggression in seinem Post und du reagierst gleich mit wüsten Beschimpfungen und Unterstellungen?
Schau mal weiter oben, da hab ich noch was zu einem vorherigen Post von dir geschrieben. Solltest mal ruhiger werden. Wir sind alle nur Menschen hier.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Bolzenklopfa schrieb:


> Ich verneige mich vor Dem, der da so viel Ahnung hat, weil er vor 10 Jahren Ultima Online gespielt hat. Willkommen im Jahre 2008!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pfft, jetzt könnt ich natürlich flamen von wegen "Ultima online das erste onlinespiel? Ihr kiddies - davor gabs MUDs, die waren toll" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gottlob bin ich kein flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Makkaal: herrliche Schokoladenanalogie - von mir absolute Zustimmung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Weil du ein Kiddi bist das aus der WoW-Roxxor-Arena entfleucht ist - nur für den Fall das du doch WoW gezockt hast, was deine Argumentation schwer vermuten lässt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich habe WoW nie weiter als Level 44 gespielt, da war irgendwie direkt die Luft wieder raus. Arena hab ich nie gesehen. Deswegen würde ich von mir nicht behaupten, ich wäre ein richtiger WoW-spieler gewesen. Jedoch kann ich sagen, dass ich MMORPG Erfahrung in jeglicher Hinsicht aus Rubies of Eventide, Horizons, Everquest 2, WoW, Vanguard, Guild Wars, HDRO und anderen Spielen habe.
In Guild Wars zum Beispiel Aufstieg der Helden gespielt, also kenn ich mich mit PvP aus.
Du jedoch weichst jeglicher begründeter Argumentation aus. Oder das, was du sagst ist schlichtweg falsch. Woher kennst du denn PvP? Oder "Balance"?


----------



## Klos1 (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum. ist ja schön, dass du mit warhammer spaß hast, aber das spiel ist bei weitem nicht der "gralsbringer".
> klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.
> warhammer macht nix anderes als wow: bekanntes neu aufbereiten. (völligs wertigsfrei)
> 
> viel spaß noch, du veteran.



Was sollen sie auch sonst machen? Das Rad neu erfinden? Ist halt schwer, neue Innovationen zu integrieren, wenn so viele Optionen bereits abgegrast wurden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. September 2008)

In Jedem Thread das gleiche...

Seit 913 Jahren immer dasselbe... 
Bäh die Moslems haben das heilige Jerusalem in ihrer Hand! KREUZZUG!
Bäh! Die ungläubigen breiten sich aus! DJIHAD! 

Heute ist es eben nur mit Computerspielen, wobei es tendenziel oft WoW gegen alle anderen läuft <-- Feststellung, kein Flame

Wenn ihr in der Schule aufgepasst hättet, besonders in Geschichte dann wüsstet ihr, dass das schon vor 913 Jahren völliger Schwachsinn war und alle nur derbst auf die Schnauze gefallen sind und so werdet ihr auch heute mit euren Kreuzzügen für das Wahre Spiel auf die Schnauze fallen...


----------



## Black83 (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Black83:
> Beleidigst du generell Leute, die nicht deine Meinung teilen und deine Kritik mit Gegenkritik beantworten? Lari hatte nicht einmal ansatzweise Aggression in seinem Post und du reagierst gleich mit wüsten Beschimpfungen und Unterstellungen?
> Schau mal weiter oben, da hab ich noch was zu einem vorherigen Post von dir geschrieben. Solltest mal ruhiger werden. Wir sind alle nur Menschen hier.



Nein? Er stellt sich als Godlike PvPler da der nichtmal DAOC kennt.
Beschimpft mich als Obernoob der kein Plan von nix hat etc. und meint er wäre so Geil mit sener Gruppe am "roxxorn" das alles optimal ins Lot passt.

Ich weiss ned, solche Leute gehören halt einfach geflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wegen solcher Klugscheisserei ohne Praxiserfahrung (Politiker *g*) geht doch grad erst alles den Bach runter.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

> Seit 913 Jahren immer dasselbe...
> Bäh die Moslems haben das heilige Jerusalem in ihrer Hand! KREUZZUG!
> Bäh! Die ungläubigen breiten sich aus! DJIHAD!


Wie gut, dass es heute wenigstens keine religiösen Kriege mehr gibt. *hust*

Ähnliche Ansicht hier, Selor.
Ich bin froh, dass dies keine RL Auseinandersetzung ist. Dann gäbe es vermutlich eine Menge Verletzte und die Welt würde weinend fragen: "Warum?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt mal klar. Es sind nur Spiele, oder rastet ihr auch so aus, wenn die Debatte hieße: "Fußball gegen Basketball - was ist besser?" oder "Weiße Schokolade gegen Trauben-Nuss!"
Ich glaube, ihr würdet euch selber ziemlich zügig als kindisch abstempeln. Wo also bitte ist der Unterschied?

edit:


> Beschimpft mich als Obernoob der kein Plan von nix hat etc. und meint er wäre so Geil mit sener Gruppe am "roxxorn" das alles optimal ins Lot passt.


Kerl, wenn die 83 in deinem Namen dein Geburtstjahr darstellt, bist du ein Jahr älter als ich und nicht in der Lage, da drüber zu stehen?!


> Ich weiss ned, solche Leute gehören halt einfach geflamed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, solche Aussagen gehören ignoriert. Auf Aussagen schon beleidigend zu antworten, zeugt von mangelnder sozialer Kompetenz. Auf Beleidigungen auch noch beleidigend zu reagieren, kategorisiere ich als gleichwertige Grenzbegabung.
Da erwarte ich ein erwachseneres Auftreten von Gleichaltrigen, tut mir leid. Einen Flame mit einem vorangegangenen zu begründen halte ich für keine Entschuldigung.


----------



## abszu (26. September 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Es besteht ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied zwischen "Unbegründetem Dissen" und dem Empfinden von Kritik als solchem, weil man Kritik nicht wahrhaben will. WoW und WAR haben BEIDE mehr als genug Ansätze für Kritik (IMO WoW wesentlich mehr, aber das ist Geschmackssache). Nur schaffen es WoW-Fanboys generell, sich mit versuchter "Kritik" an genau den Aspekten des Spiels ins Abseits zu schießen, die eigentlich sehr gut gelungen sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Siehste, und genau sowas wie deine kleine Klammerbemerkung mein ich. Manche könnens einfach nicht lassen, da wird noch im 3. Nebensatz nachgetreten, und sich hinterher jämmerlichst beschwert, wenn jemand drauf einsteigt.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

Hab ich gesagt, ich wär Godlike PvP'ler? Muss man DaoC gespielt haben, um zu wissen, was PvP ist?
Es tut mir ja Leid, dass das PvP hier nicht funktioniert, wie du es gerne hättest. Ich habe dir bloß bestätigt, dass auch in WAR das PvP durchaus funktionieren kann, wenn man sich damit auskennt. Und sogar so, wie es funktionieren soll:
DDs machen Schaden, Heiler heilen, Tanks tanken.

Ohne Praxiserfahrung? Warum spielen ich und meine Gruppe denn so gut? Immer Glück? Oder sind die Gegner so schlecht?

Edit:
Achja, geflamed hab ich ihn nicht. Nur ihm gesagt, dass er quatsch erzählt. Zum Beispiel würden Tanks den gleichen Schaden wie DD'ler machen. Wenn er das als Flame sieht, ok. ^^


----------



## Protek (26. September 2008)

/sign 

+ diese ewiges Hin und Her zwischen WAR, WoW, wirds euch nicht langsam zu dumm? Mir scheint es, als liegt es an der neuen Generationen von Peoples^^ die keine richtige Erziehung genossen haben oder einfach sich für die Beste/den Besten halten und sich einfach profilieren wollen. Wenn ich z.B. da und dort mal negativ/ironisch/sarkastische Posts liegen mache, dann zielt das auf ein schlechtes Produkt ab, eine schlechte PR Abteilung und weil man belogen wurde...

Hey, muss mal ehrlich sein, ich find Age of Conan z.B die haben es voll verdient und da habe ich mich auch nie mit Worten zurück gehalten, wieso auch, aber bei WAR ? Lasst doch endlich mal die Spieler in Ruhe!!! Natürlich ist so ein Thread eine gute Möglichkeit um ein bisschen ForenPVP zu betreiben ^^ aber schlussendlich ist es eure Zeit die ihr mit schlechte Laune verbreiten verbringt. 

Akzeptanz heisst das Zauberwort... aber seit Age of Conan mit DirectX10 und epischen Keepschlachten, scheint mir die Mmorpg Welt wie ein brodelnder Hexenkessel der jedes kleine Bug, Fehlerchen dazu ausnutzt, oder sogar die Augen zuhält um da irgendwelche erfundenen Questlöcher zu sehen, natürlich schafft man es Questlöcher zu produzieren wenn man nicht genug Intelligenz hat, die Möglichkeiten eines Spiels zu verstehen.

Von hitzigen Diskussionen von früher über Imba oder nicht Imba, zuviel Dmg und Loladin usw, sind wir jetzt bei einer Neuzeit Krankheit angekommen, die wohl früher oder später keinem mehr Spass machen wird, wenn diese verdammte FlameWAR nicht bald ein Ende hat.

Ihr geht in eure Schulen/Arbeit und kommt dann nach Hause um was zu tun? Über ein Spiel herziehen das nicht "AoC" heisst und abgesehen von der Grafik gut gelungen ist? Wie sinnfrei... aber ich sag das geht nicht in eure Köpfe, euer "Content" in eurem Leben scheint es zu sein, von Früh bis Spät immer die gleichen Verhaltensmuster. Meine Meinung, seine Meinung, dann wieder meine Meinung die ja eh die einzig wahre Meinung sein kann ^^ omg

Wieso darf man nicht WOW und WAR gern haben? Wieso lässt man die Spieler nicht einfach in Ruhe und akzeptiert ihre Meinungen, wenn wenigstens sachlich diskutiert würde, aber nein, die Foren haben heutzutage eine sehr primitve Sorte von gewissen Spielern, denen im Leben nicht sehr viel Freude bereitet.

Es gibt gewisse Spiele, da muss man als Fan gezwungenermassen den Flame hinnehmen, weil er wie beim Beispiel AoC durchaus berechttigt war, aber nun kommen wir zu WAR.

OpenBeta Start, gut okay gab einige Probleme, haben sie aber verdammt viele Tage dran gehängt... +
Release, ziemlich gut gelaufen, das Spiel läuft flüssig und kann sicher noch einige Patches vertragen, aber welches Mmorpg nicht??? Wenn ich mal die wenigen Bugs mit anderen Releases vergleiche, hält sich stark in Grenzen und zeugt von einer guten Betaphase, natürlich ist z.b der Bug mit dem Pferd noch störend das dauernd abmountet ab hey? Egal.
Über den ganzen Inhalt muss man nicht sprechen, das Spiel macht Laune und bietet Abwechslung, "oh die Klasse X macht zuviel Dmg... oh ^^ lasst es doch endlich, man könnte meinen ihr seit Mmo Noobs die nicht wissen das Klassen sich ständig weiterentwickeln und nicht alles so bleibt wie es ist... Es kann jeder soviel Jahre in Spiel X usw verbracht haben, deswegen bleibt er dennoch teilweise unwissend, da viele einfach ihren Tunnelblick auf haben.

WAR Stabilität, PvP, PvE, RvR, das bleibt alles nicht so wie es aTm ist, das müsste jedem klar sein.
Wenn es einem dermassen stört, das es da draussen noch ein anderes Spiel abgesehen von WoW gibt, sollte man halt beides spielen und wenn nicht, einfach mal einen Moment nachdenken.

In dem Sinne ^^ der ultra Flamer aus dem Underground 
der seltene WOW/WAR Kombi Player


----------



## soulstrider (26. September 2008)

Hey,

in diesem Forum mangelt es leider, wie in viele anderen Foren ebenfalls, auf Grund der Annonymität
an Respekt und Höflichkeit. Stattdessen gibt es Intoleranz und Ignoranz im Überfluss.
Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle, im Gegenteil, einige versuchen sogar teilweise
Ordnung hier reinzubekommen, aber was sie ernten wissen wir ja auch.

Ich finde es sehr schade, da ich somit auch immer weniger in dieses Forum reinschaue.
Klar ist das kein Verlust für euch, nein ich finde es einfach auch schade für mich selber,
da ich mich gerne über Warhammer oder Games allgmein mit anderen Spielern austausche.

Was es bringen soll, sich in einem Forum immer und immer wieder gegenseitig zu beschimpfen
wird mir wohl weiterhin ein Rätsel bleiben.
Manche scheinen ja geradezu darauf zu warten das ein neuer Thread aufgemacht wird, 
damit sie prüfen können ober der TE die Sufu verwendet hat, ob der Thread überhaupt Sinn macht 
und natürlich ob der TE eine andere Meinung vertritt als man selbst.
Ich hab Threads die mich nicht interessiert haben bis jetzt einfach ignoriert, aber das scheint ja völlig
falsch zu sein.

Wie auch immer, allen Normalen unter euch wünsch ich auf jeden Fall weiterhin viel Spass,
egal ob mit Warhammer, World of Warcraft, Herr der Ringe oder was auch immer ihr spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss
 Soul


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

> In dem Sinne ^^ der ultra Flamer aus dem Underground
> der seltene WOW/WAR Kombi Player


Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich aus purem Zorn heraus noch an diesen Debatten teilnehme, während ich weiß, dass meine Einwände, wie dämlich sie doch sind, wie Perlen vor die Säue geschmissen werden...

...ist der Spruch ist fast signaturreif. Ich schließe mich dem "Warhammer - Age of Warcraft Bataillon" an.


----------



## Gocu (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> *BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS?!?! WAR IST DOCH DIE KRONE DER MMO-SCHÖPFUNG. FRAG DEN EXPERTEN, DER DEN THREAD HIER ERSTELLT HAT.
> DER IST ALT UND KENNT SICH SOMIT AUS!!!*



Mein Tipp an kleine Flamer wie dich, mach mal WoW Pause und spiel ein anderes MMO. Ich kenne genug Leute die sagen jedes MMO ist scheiße außer WoW ohne je ein anderes gespielt zu haben


----------



## Pente (26. September 2008)

Mein Tip für die Flamer: bißchen frische Luft und wieder etwas runter kommen hat noch niemandem geschadet. Sollte sich das nicht bessern sorg ich dafür, dass ihr euch eine entsprechende Pause nehmt. Schönen Abend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Variolus (26. September 2008)

Und im Gegenzug wird von WAR-Fans das schlecht gemacht, was sie selbst über lange Jahre zelebriert haben... da beißt sich den Hund selbst in den Schwanz!
Erbärmlich sind in der Hinsicht beide Seiten. Ich spiele beides, weiß was mir an welchem der Spiele warum besser gefällt und muß das nicht der gesamten Buffed-Comunity mitteilen. 
Btt: Ja der Start war großartig, die relativ geringe Zahl von Bugs ist erfreulich, die die da sind stören kaum das Spiel und wenn doch werden sie hundertpro schnell verschwinden. Sonst würd sich Mystic bei einer kritischen Spielerschaft kaum Freunde machen... nur kritisch kommts mir hier nicht vor. Wer Kritik äußert (oft auch sehr angebracht und in verständlichem Ton) wird sofort als WoW-Fanboy betitelt und "freundlich gebeten" (wer hier Ironie entdeckt, sieht falsch, die WAR-Comunity ist viel zu erwachsen um anders als freundlich zu sein -.-) zurück zu seinem WoW zu kehren.
Ich hoffe langsam derartige Threads werden in Zukunft sofort von den Mods gelöscht, die nervigen Flamewars tu ich mir nur noch an, in der (wohl sinnlosen) Hoffnung die Leute zu einem freundlichem Miteinander zu erziehen.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tip für die Flamer:[...]


So sehr ich deine Warnung zu schätzen weiß, glaube ich nicht, dass der Großteil der Flamer sich als solcher bezeichnen würde... Ich z.B. zähle mich nicht dazu und bin nicht gerade nett in meinen Aussagen.



			
				Variolus schrieb:
			
		

> Erbärmlich sind in der Hinsicht beide Seiten. Ich spiele beides, weiß was mir an welchem der Spiele warum besser gefällt und muß das nicht der gesamten Buffed-Comunity mitteilen.


Mein Reden! Das sag ich schon die ganze Zeit, aber keiner hört mir zu!


----------



## Ollivan (26. September 2008)

Hurra! Der Spaß geht mal wieder von vorn los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich persönlich find das Spiel auch sehr gelungen und kann dem TE-Ersteller nur zustimmen...

und das PvP-System finde ich einfach genial! Abgesehn davon ist dieses Spiel jetzt grad mal 8 Tage draußen!

Leute, die weinen und flamen 'das Spiel wäre ja soo schlecht und unbalanced und überhaupt' kann ich einfach nicht verstehn..

Schmeisst es weg, stellts auf eBay, verbrennts oder spülts das Klo runter, aber verschont doch bitte dieses Forum.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> So sehr ich deine Warnung zu schätzen weiß, glaube ich nicht, dass der Großteil der Flamer sich als solcher bezeichnen würde... Ich z.B. zähle mich nicht dazu und bin nicht gerade nett in meinen Aussagen.


Och, deine Posts les ich immer gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch nicht nett, also ab und zu, aber dann auch net direkt, sondern eher um die Ecke ;D


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:
			
		

> Och, deine Posts les ich immer gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht völlig unerkannt durch dieses Forum wandle.

Übrigens nennt man das Verbalartistik, was du da beschreibst.

Okay, nicht "man". Ich nenne es so, aber das kommt auf's gleiche raus, weil ich schließlich Blaupause für den "besseren Menschen" bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härja (26. September 2008)

tja, lustig ist das echt nicht mehr... ich schicke vorraus: ich spiele (gern) wow, und auch war (omg!!111)... und sobald man das durchblicken lässt, wird man von der war-fraktion nervigst geflamed und als "dummes kleines wow-kind" (<- jenes schnell mal in pisa-ghetto-sprache übersetzen) eingestuft...
und zwar mehr als von der anderen seite, das ist im moment so meine wahrnehmung... und da reizt es mich mittlerweile schon, wegen irgendwelchen kleinigkeiten zu sticheln, nur damit die gralshüter sich noch mehr aufpumpen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Härja schrieb:
			
		

> tja, lustig ist das echt nicht mehr... ich schicke vorraus: ich spiele (gern) wow, und auch war (omg!!111)... und sobald man das durchblicken lässt, wird man von der war-fraktion nervigst geflamed und als "dummes kleines wow-kind" (<- jenes schnell mal in pisa-ghetto-sprache übersetzen) eingestuft...


Same here. Übrigens:
Pisa: "dumes kleiner wowkint"
Ghetto: "eh drecksh*renw*chser, spielsu wow..."
Tatsächlich: "rofl kack wownoob hau ab" (wichtig: KEINE Interpunktion nutzen!)
Listen and repeat!



> und zwar mehr als von der anderen seite, das ist im moment so meine wahrnehmung... und da reizt es mich mittlerweile schon, wegen irgendwelchen kleinigkeiten zu sticheln, nur damit die gralshüter sich noch mehr aufpumpen


Nun, meine Wahrnehmung behauptet das Gegenteil, da sehr viele WAR-Spieler ex-WoW'ler sind. Da du ja schon die Erkenntnis zur Neigung des "Stichelns" hast - unterdrück die Tendenz, wie manch ein anderer auch. Es bringt nichts, führt zur Verrohung und schlechtem Ruf der Community und trifft für gewöhnlich die Falschen.

edit:


			
				Severed-ur-Arms schrieb:
			
		

> omfg opa, ich bin kein wow fetischist oder sonstwas aber siehs ein war is kake diese klumpigen bewegungen und das balancing! kannsu alles inne tonne kloppen kk thx bye
> 
> viel spaß noch beim suppe löffeln


*Das*, liebe Kinder, ist ein Flame.
Flames machen zwar manchmal tierischen Spaß, können in manchen Fällen aber von mentaler Grenzbegabung und sozialer Inkompetenz zeugen. Also Vorsicht beim Gebrauch! Klingt komisch, ist aber so. "kkthxbye".


----------



## Wow-Gamer (26. September 2008)

Also ich kann einfach nur dem ersten Beitrag beipflichten, habe selbst WoW gespielt... und bin dann auf WAR umgestiegen, würde ja beides spielen, ist aber mir dann zu teuer. 

Warhammer ist klasse, und hat nen guten Start vorgelegt, WoW ist auch nett, mir gefallt WAR besser, weil ich dort das RvR habe, und mehr pvp orientiert bin, WoW spielt man halt, wenn man lieber pve spielt, beides nette gute Spiele, jetzt darüber zu diskutieren ist überflüssig.

#1 hat einmal die eigene Meinung hier veröffentlicht, und nicht gefragt welches Spiel besser ist, alle die ihm beipflichten können das ja gerne sagen, wer meint WoW sei das einzig Wahre oder nur Rumflamen möchte, der möge die Größe beweisen, und es für sich behalten...


----------



## Sichel_1983 (26. September 2008)

Wenn euch WAR net passt, dann spielt es nicht und quatscht uns net zu. Jeder spielt das was ihm gefällt. Aber dieses ewige hin und her nervt nur noch.


----------



## diesirea (26. September 2008)

Kirath schrieb:


> lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum. ist ja schön, dass du mit warhammer spaß hast, aber das spiel ist bei weitem nicht der "gralsbringer".
> klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.
> warhammer macht nix anderes als wow: bekanntes neu aufbereiten. (völligs wertigsfrei)
> 
> viel spaß noch, du veteran.





stimm ich voll und ganz zu


----------



## Härja (26. September 2008)

> Nun, meine Wahrnehmung behauptet das Gegenteil, da sehr viele WAR-Spieler ex-WoW'ler sind. Da du ja schon die Erkenntnis zur Neigung des "Stichelns" hast - unterdrück die Tendenz, wie manch ein anderer auch. Es bringt nichts, führt zur Verrohung und schlechtem Ruf der Community und trifft für gewöhnlich die Falschen.



klar, nur, auf der einen seite wird ein spiel kritisiert(gut, konstruktiv geht anders^^)... aber von den war-leuten, .... diese komplette verteufelung eines großen personenkreises (der wow-zogger) find ich noch unangenehmer (reeeeiiiin subjektiv)...

und ja, ich halt mich ja meistens auch zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## likoria (26. September 2008)

Also ich finde genrell kann man WAR nicht mit WoW vergleichen
WAR ist auch etwas für gelegenheitsspieler...kurz einloggen paar quests machen vieeliecht noch ne öq....


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Härja schrieb:
			
		

> klar, nur, auf der einen seite wird ein spiel kritisiert(gut, konstruktiv geht anders^^)... aber von den war-leuten, .... diese komplette verteufelung eines großen personenkreises (der wow-zogger) find ich noch unangenehmer (reeeeiiiin subjektiv)...


Ich halte das ebenso für kindisch, wie sich über ein Produkt so maßlos aufzuregen und dies genau den Nutzern unbedingt mitteilen zu müssen.
Deshalb interessiert es mich auch nicht die Bohne, dass Severed-ur-Arms hier damit rumpröllt, dass ihn das Spiel so enttäuscht habe. Mich nervt seine beleidigende Schreibweise, die für mich lediglich ein Symptom mangelnder Überlegung ist.

Aber zu deiner Beobachtung: Wenn du dich mal in diesem Forum umschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass ein großer Teil der WAR-Spieler hier eigentlich recht vernünftig ist oder zumindest von anderen dazu aufgerufen werden - etwas, was ich in WoW-Communityforen sehr selten erlebt habe. Sicher sind nicht alle freundlich, sicher verfallen viele zum Flame, dennoch hebt sich ein Teil der Masse meiner Erfahrung nach positiv ab.
Und du solltest eins nicht missverstehen: Viele, wie auch ich, verteufeln nicht die WoW'ler, sondern nur solche, die ihren Unmut über unser Spiel nicht bei sich halten können - wie es der übliche Respekt unter Menschen eigentlich erwartet.

Im Übrigen: Auch auf das, was du ansprichst, zielt meine Signatur ab. Wir sollten gegenseitige Toleranz predigen, nicht das niedermachen wollen, was der andere mag - nur weil wir es nicht tun.


----------



## Ghaash (26. September 2008)

@threadersteller

warum sollte ich jemandem gehör schenken, der 2008 noch nichtmal das system von signaturen in foren kapiert hat?

ich persönlich hatte ab level14 keine lust mehr und hab aufgehört. so unglaublich packend fand ich es dann auch nicht. da geht angeln in WoW mehr ab.. aber was erzähl ich da von sekundärberufen, in War kann man ja noch nichtmal GEHEN.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

@ Ghaash:

Ich verstehe nicht wirklich, was seine Meinung mit seiner Signatur oder seinem Verständnis davon zu tun hat...

Naja, Angeln in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig, Sekundärberufe gibt es in WAR nicht, die waren allerdings auch nie eingeplant. Die Entwickler wollten ganz bewusst ein simples Craftingsystem haben. Ich verstehe, dass dir das nicht gefällt, aber man sollte Geschmacksfragen nicht zu Kritikpunkten machen - zumindest nicht so formulieren, als sei der eigene Geschmack ein objektiver Messwert.


----------



## Phobius (26. September 2008)

Auch wenn ich bisher nur in WAR reingeschnuppert habe muss ich sagen dass es gute Ansätze hat.
Überzeugt hat es mich bisher aber noch nicht, da ich mittlerweile recht viel erwarte. Aber das kann ja noch werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf jeden Fall glaub ich dass WAR ein Erfolg wird, die Frage ist nur wie lange es dazu braucht. 



P-bibi schrieb:


> Ich habe auch den Eindruck dass viele WoW-Zocker WAR in den Dreck zuziehen ohne es elbst einmal gespielt zu haben...


Age of Conan, Der Herr der Ringe Online, Aion, etc. 
Das war bei jedem Spiel so und wird meines Erachtens auch leider so bleiben.


----------



## Exo1337 (26. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird ja immer besser hier....am besten ich geh heut abend doch nich weg, der thread macht mehr spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Leider stirbt er so langsam... Die Leute haben genug flambiert.


----------



## Thunderphönix (26. September 2008)

Moin

Warhammer Online ist nen super Game,und vorallem gefallen mir die Puplic Quests,da man immer wieder ne Gruppe findet,ohne dass man sich eine suchen muss.
Und Bugs sind für nen Online Game normal dass gerade erschienen ist.

Und WoW spiel ich nun seit genau 3 Jahren,und natürlich vergleicht man immer wieder andere Games,dass liegt glaub ich auch daran dass WoW das aller erste MMORPG war das ich gezockt hab.Und manchmal denk ich mir was ist aus dem Game geworden.Vor 3 Jahren gefiel mir das Game um einiges mehr,jede Quest,jedes Item,jeder Level war ein epischer Moment für mich,und jetzt wirds komplett kaputt gepatched.
Ich freu mich sehr über zukünftige Spiele wie Aion (was monatlich nichts kostet,und auf jedenfall viel zu bieten hat),und Perfect World mit hoffentlich deutschen Realms (kostet monatlich auch nichts).

Ich find PvP in Warhammer sehr gelungen.Und WoW werd ich weiterhin wegen des tollen PVE's zocken,PvP kann man leider komplett vergessen,was sich anscheinend in der Erweiterung noch verschlechtern wird.

Man soll nicht immer andere Games runtermachen,zockt einfach das was euch am meisten Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
> WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.



Keine Ahnung, wovon du da sprichst - ich bin eine Meeleeklasse, denke ich - zumindest hab ich früher an der Uni beim Versuch, Bogenschießen zu lernen, bitterlichst versagt, und meine Ausflüge ins okkulte Metier sind auch noch nicht wirklich mit Erfolg gekrönt worden.

Achso, die *Spieler* von Nahkampfklassen. Jetzt verstehe ich - und doch wieder nicht. Ich spiele wie so manch anderer beides, gehöre also genaugenommen nicht zu Deiner Terminologie der Typen - trotzdem kann ich Deinem Einwand nicht zustimmen. 1 gegen 1-Situationen sind absolut nicht maßgeblich für irgendwelche Klassenänderungen (Und wenn Schattenkrieger über ihren Mangel an BÄM in Gruppen klagen, dann kann ichs nachvollziehen), doch gerade da finde ich die Fernkämpfer durchaus Konkurrenzfähig. Meinem Schattenkrieger wurde quasi die Entscheidung in die Hand gelegt, wie lange ich den gegnerischen Nahkämpfer ärgern will. Läuft er auf mich zu, hust ich ihm einen Wattebausch per Flitzebogen ins Gesicht und mach mich dünn...notfalls über die ganze Karte. Sobald er sich umdreht, TWÄNG...stand&shoot führt gottlob, dank Dieser Möglichkeiten, logischerweise nicht zum Erfolg. Lediglich der Chaosbarbar ist mit seinem 30-Sekunden-Sprint schwer im Zaum zu halten, doch ist er nicht wirklich der "Aushalter" schlechthin - dem tun die Pfeile schon weh - und wenn er mit 20% in den Nahkampf kommt, dann gibts die finalen Haue eben mit dem Schwert - *so* schlecht ist der burst des Schattenkriegers nun auch nicht. Hexenkriegerinnen hingegen sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen wegen ihrem fern-slow, lassen sich aber im Gegenzug hervorragend selbst verlangsamen, und im shootout, nunja ... Und wenn sie plötzlich weg sind, heissts Rückwärtsgang bis sie wieder da sind. Khainsjünger sind schwer umpustbar - aber wer sich als Fernkämpfer von einem umhauen lässt, verdients. 5Sek. snare mit 10Sek. cooldown. Und Faust des Khaine. Beeindruckend. VOn den tankklassen brauch ich wohl gar nicht anfangen.

Das war jetzt nur grob skizziert, wie man mit einer ranged-Klasse arbeiten kann. Die Kritik "Ja da kill ich ja nix" ist dabei eher nicht berechtigt, denn vor allem wird man selbst nicht umgenietet, und nicht Heilfähige Archetypen mit schlechterem Fernkampfschaden haben eigentlich auf Dauer nur sehr wenig Aussichten auf Erfolg.



> Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig, und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich WAR nicht nach dem Freimonat beiseite lege um es etwas reifen zu lassen.



In T1 dachte ich das auch, aber es relativiert sich doch recht schnell. (zB die Gefahr, die von den 2 Nahkampfheilern ausgeht dank ziemlich stagnierendem dps-output)



> Damit WAR überhaupt ein größerer Erfolg wird muss erstmal mächtig gepatcht werden.
> Denn nicht jeder hat nen QuadCore mit 8800er Karte und 4GB RAM...und wers nicht hat darf sich mit elendem geruckel anfreunden.
> Selbst ich als Besitzer eines solchen relativ guten Systems kann den Kopf schütteln wenn da mal 30v30 im Bild auftaucht.
> 
> ...



Hm, mein System ist wesentlich schlechter, aber ich hab eigentlich keine Performance-probleme. Womöglich hast Du noch nicht alle Optimierungsmöglichkeiten ausgeschöpft? Ist nur ein Verdacht - aber aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich Dir *sicher* sagen, daß die Aussage mit dem elenden Geruckel nicht stimmt. Das ändert nichts daran, daß WAR sicher noch Defizite hat, wenn man extra an der Leistung des eigenen PCs werkeln muß, aber absolute Aussagen a la "geht nicht" stimmen nicht.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Leider stirbt er so langsam... Die Leute haben genug flambiert.



Ich kann heute nicht flamen - ich steh unter recht starken Schmerzmitteln, die machen mich richtig ruhig und gelassen. Mal warten, bis die Wirkung nachlässt, dann bin ich vielleicht flamefähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sn0wm4n (26. September 2008)

msmaegges schrieb:


> *Hallo liebe WAR, WOW, HdRO und sonstige MMO Freunde,*
> 
> das immer wieder unqualifizierte Bemerkungen bezüglich WAR gemacht werden, gehen mir als zu einer schon älteren Generation gehörendem Spieler (die Grenze von 40 habe ich schon überschritten) *arg gegen den Strich*. Jede zweite oder dritte Bemerkung, egal in welchem Bezug auf WAR gesehen, wird von einem WOW Fetischisten in den Dreck gezogen und im Gegenzug immer wieder *WOW als Godfather *der Online-Spiele gepriesen.
> Seien wir doch mal ehrlich. Hat je einer daran geglaubt das *WAR nach dem Start soo tadellos läuft*? So wenig Bugs in einem Game habe ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt. Der Spieleinstieg fesselt einen von der ersten Minute an. Kaum ist mein Char in der entsprechenden Umgebung angekommen, kann ich sofort loslegen, und zwar mit allen Dingen die ein Online-Rollenspiel hergeben kann. *Solo-Quests, Öffentliche Quests, PvP, PvE und vieles* mehr laden geradezu ein anstatt das wärmende Bett aufzusuchen doch noch das eine oder andere Minütchen sich in einer Welt voller offenen Türen zu bewegen. Dies stellt *eine neue Generation von Spielen *dar. In den kühnsten Träumen hätte ich ein soo gelungenes Game nicht erwartet. Man kann auf die Zukunft gespannt sein.
> ...



Wenn ich deinen Text lese denke ich an nen Priester, der zu viel Weihrauch eingeatmet hat.


----------



## makkaal (26. September 2008)

Und da ist wieder mein Idol, dem ich wieder mal beipflichten muss. Leider scheint Black83 solche Posts wie unsere nicht zu lesen, Sethek.

Du hast ja immer noch diese oberflächliche Signatur! Schäm dich! *verweist auf die eigene*


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Du hast ja immer noch diese oberflächliche Signatur! Schäm dich! *verweist auf die eigene*


Nö.
Ich behaupte nicht, daß Zerstörung aus Ex-Allianzlern besteht - aber für mich ist der Begriff "Allianz" seit WoW ein Synonym für grauenhaftes Spiel in den Szenarien. Insofern ist "Allianz 2.0" auch im Sinne von "da wird gespielt wie seinerzeit auf Allianzseite".

Das ganze ist selbstredend rein subjektiv und spiegelt meine eigenen Erfahrungen wieder. Und ja, es klingt provozierend und plakativ, weils mich schon nervt, daß ich einen Kompromiss eingehen musste und "vernünftiges Spiel" "vertretbare Wartezeiten" und "für mich interessanter gestaltete Fraktion" nicht gleichzeitig haben konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Volksverhetzung? Ich weiß ja nicht...zumindest sagt die Signatur nicht "Spielt ja nicht Zerstörung", sondern "Ich spiel nicht mehr Zerstörung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Übrigens bin ich ein Nerd, der gerne mosert, und hab deswegen Strichlisten geführt über gewonnene und verlorene Szenarien. Ich bin zwar nich nicht auf statistisch relevanten Werten angelangt (So viel Zeit zum spielen hab ich nicht, muß ja noch diverse posts im Enzyklika-Format rausrotzen), aber ich seh schon einen gewissen Trend, der mich in meiner Entscheidung durchaus bestärkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit2: Was in neunhundertneunundneunzig wandelbaren Winkelzügen ist ein "Wuchtareal" - weder Tzeentch noch google wissen näheres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (26. September 2008)

Wisst ihr was ich mich frage? Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit warum gewisse Leute so behindert sind(ich greife niemanden persönlich an das gilt verallgemeinert!) und nicht raffen das es ein "WAR" und ein "WOW" Forum gibt, klingt ähnlich ist aber nicht gleich. Die WAR Fetischisten bitte im WAR Forum heumgeistern und die WOW Leute im WOW Forum, wenn das jeder machen würde würds keine Flames geben, aber nein! Die Leute brauchen ja irgendwas worüber sie sich streiten können:/


----------



## Tandelzhexer (26. September 2008)

Denkt mal daran das Daoc noch *VOR* WoW erschienen ist und 7 Erweiterungen hatte. Ich schätze mal die haben erfahrung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind übertriebene Fan-Threads genau so fehl am Platz wie die anhaltenden Flames. Wenn man dem TE glauben mag, bekommt schon ein völlig falschen Eindruck vom Spiel. Wenn er das bugfrei nennt, weiß ich nicht was für ihn ein Bug ist. Für meine Begriffe ist das Spiel ein Bugplanet, nicht schlecht, aber eben extremst verbugt. Ich würd den aktuellen Spielestatus bestenfalls als frühe Betaversion ansehen.
Und generell scheint der TE den ganzen Tag mit der rosaroten Brille herumzulaufen. Die besten Argumente, die er hat, sind noch, dass er u40 ist und schon seit UO MMOs spielt. Also genau die 2 Argumente, die Blender bringen, wenn ihnen nichts Sachliches mehr einfällt. Ala "Ich bin kein Kiddy und muss es wissen, schliesslich bin ich der Don!"
Bin nicht beeidruckt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Fazit: Im Ansatz gutes Spiel, leider nicht zuende gedacht.


----------



## hanktheknife (26. September 2008)

> (die Grenze von 40 habe ich schon überschritten)


Ich bin auch über 40, fast 50 sogar, allerdings haben viele Recht mit ihrer Kritik an WAR. Die ist zwar nicht immer elegant vorgetragen, zeugt aber von purer Enttäuschung. Es gibt nicht viele gute Online-Spiele, da freut man sich eben auf WAR und was kommt ...


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind übertriebene Fan-Threads genau so fehl am Platz wie die anhaltenden Flames. Wenn man dem TE glauben mag, bekommt schon ein völlig falschen Eindruck vom Spiel. Wenn er das bugfrei nennt, weiß ich nicht was für ihn ein Bug ist. Für meine Begriffe ist das Spiel ein Bugplanet, nicht schlecht, aber eben extremst verbugt. Ich würd den aktuellen Spielestatus bestenfalls als frühe Betaversion ansehen.
> Und generell scheint der TE den ganzen Tag mit der rosaroten Brille herumzulaufen. Die besten Argumente, die er hat, sind noch, dass er u40 ist und schon seit UO MMOs spielt. Also genau die 2 Argumente, die Blender bringen, wenn ihnen nichts Sachliches mehr einfällt. Ala "Ich bin kein Kiddy und muss es wissen, schliesslich bin ich der Don!"
> Bin nicht beeidruckt^^
> 
> ...


Wäre ich böse, würde ich jetzt schreiben, daß für Dein Fazit sogar noch ein Argument weniger kommt - also nur eines. Dessen Glaubhaftigkeit ist in meinen Augen auch nicht allzu hoch anzusiedeln. Ich nehm mir mal die Freiheit raus, es zu umschreiben: "Nachdem der TE also zwei Argumente bringt, die beide nicht überzeugend sind, kann er also nicht recht haben. Nein, daher muß das genaue Gegenteil (hier: meine Meinung) wahr sein."

Nicht daß ich Dir, was die Qualität der Argumente des TE angeht, nicht recht geben würde, aber nach meinem dafürhalten schiesst Du Dir argumentativ selbst ins Knie - ohne den (wer die Beiträge hier verfolgt leider) zu erwartenden Seitenhieb hätte ich Dir voll und ganz zugestimmt, aber so...


----------



## -coRe (26. September 2008)

ehm ich kann seit 2 tagen nicht WAR zocken weil ich nonstop disconnects bekomme davor gings reibungslos. hab mittlerweile windoofs neu draufgemacht und somit auch war neuinstalliert. hat alles nix gebracht sowas kanns ned sein und nein es liegt nicht an meinem rechner. btw alle anderen games und anwendungen funktionieren 24/7 reibungslos liegt also eindeutig an WAR.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> ehm ich kann seit 2 tagen nicht WAR zocken weil ich nonstop disconnects bekomme davor gings reibungslos. hab mittlerweile windoofs neu draufgemacht und somit auch war neuinstalliert. hat alles nix gebracht sowas kanns ned sein und nein es liegt nicht an meinem rechner. btw alle anderen games und anwendungen funktionieren 24/7 reibungslos liegt also eindeutig an WAR.


Wenn Du nur "disconnects" kriegst, also quasi vom server fliegst, das Spiel selber sich aber nicht aufhängt, dann würd ich mal mit netstat die serverip prüfen und dann ein tracert drüberlaufen lassen - das ganze dann an den Kundendienst. Das wurde zumindest bei anderen MMOs empfohlen - keine Ahnung, wie die Serverarchitektur bei WAR aussieht, ich vermeinte was in Richtung "verschiedene Gebiete - verschiedene Server" gelesen zu haben - aber die tiefere Materie ist für mich leider ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln.

Wenn Dich das Spiel pausenlos an den selben Stellen auf den desktop schmeisst, dann würd ich eher mal Grafikkartentreiber und -Einstellungen überprüfen. Daß die Stabilität von WAR noch relativ schwach ist, daran gibts denk ich nicht viel zu rütteln, aber generell nicht funktionsfähig ist es nicht (Wie in zig anderen threads schon geposted - bei mir läufts seit Beta ohne murren und knurren)


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> ohne den (wer die Beiträge hier verfolgt leider) zu erwartenden Seitenhieb hätte ich Dir voll und ganz zugestimmt, aber so...



Lass es halt bleiben, ist dein gutes Recht. Ich hab meine Meinung schon so oft kundgetan, ich hab keine Lust mehr das in jedem einzelnem Thread zu untermauern. Und wenn ich mich nicht völlig täusche, kann das fast jeder von sich behaupten. Ist ja schliesslich auch nicht gerade der erste Thread dieser Art^^

Und mal was zu den Abstürzen und "vermeindlichen" Discos: Hatte ich auch, bis ich die automatische Übertaktung meiner Grafikkarte abgestellt hatte. Wurde wohl einfach zu sehr belastet. Jetzt hab ich bis auf gelegentliche Blackscreens beim Tabben keine Probleme mehr.

PS: Ach und das Argument "Andere Games laufen auch problemlos" ist dämlich, weil nicht repräsentativ für alles andere.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Lass es halt bleiben, ist dein gutes Recht. Ich hab meine Meinung schon so oft kundgetan, ich hab keine Lust mehr das in jedem einzelnem Thread zu untermauern. Und wenn ich mich nicht völlig täusche, kann das fast jeder von sich behaupten. Ist ja schliesslich auch nicht gerade der erste Thread dieser Art^^



Wenn Du keine Lust hast, Deine Meinung zu untermauern, weil Dus schon so oft gemacht hast, warum lässt Du dann nicht auch die Meinung gleich weg? Die ist nämlich nicht minder bekannt.

Ausserdem - und ich formuliere mal wieder dreist um - warum überhaupt posten mit der Aussage "Mir doch egal, ob meine posts gelesen oder für sinnvoll erachtet werden"? Mir bleibt da als einzige Interpretation, wenn ja der Gedankenaustausch wegfällt, ein gewisses Sendungsbewusstsein, oder, ums weniger freundlich auszudrücken: Selbstdarstellung.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wenn Du keine Lust hast, Deine Meinung zu untermauern, weil Dus schon so oft gemacht hast, warum lässt Du dann nicht auch die Meinung gleich weg? Die ist nämlich nicht minder bekannt.
> 
> Ausserdem - und ich formuliere mal wieder dreist um - warum überhaupt posten mit der Aussage "Mir doch egal, ob meine posts gelesen oder für sinnvoll erachtet werden"? Mir bleibt da als einzige Interpretation, wenn ja der Gedankenaustausch wegfällt, ein gewisses Sendungsbewusstsein, oder, ums weniger freundlich auszudrücken: Selbstdarstellung.



Ums kurz zu machen: Ausser, dass du jeden Post hier kommentierst, wie blöd er deiner Meinung nach ist, hab ich von dir auch noch nichts wirklich intelligentes gelesen. Also halt dich bitte selber an deinen Rat und lass deine Meinung bitte gleich ganz weg. Danke für deine unendliche Aufmerksamkeit^^ kkthxbye^^


----------



## -coRe (26. September 2008)

also folgendes. kann überall zocken nur nicht auf dem server auf dem ich zuletzt war und auf dem mein mainchar ist also middenland. auf dem werde ich nämlich direkt gekickt. hoffe der support hilft mir da weiter :/


----------



## Grundfrage (26. September 2008)

1.WAR ist weder besser noch schlechter als WoW es ist anders.
2.Geschmack ist verschieden, jedem das seine. 

Weder kann irgendjemand behaupten WoW wäre schlecht noch braucht mir jemand damit kommen das WAR schlecht wär.
Hab selber so ziemlich alles lohnenswerte im MMO bereich ausprobiert und muss sagen das mir WAR grade einfach am meisten Spaß macht, das liegt zum einen vielleicht daran das mein pc ausreicht das es bisher noch kein einziges mal geruckelt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  zum anderen das es bei WAR einfach nicht so einen Leerlauf gibt wie bei WoW man hat wirklich immer die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Aktivitäten (sollten hinreichend bekannt sein) und wenn ich jetzt einen vergleich ziehe zu der Zeit als ich WoW angefangen habe (das soll kein flame sein ) läuft WAR da jetzt schon stabiler, die Server sind nicht sonderlich lang Offline nicht wie bei WoW als ich in den ersten paar Wochen 3 Gratiswochen spielzeit bekommen habe (und ich war auf Malygos, also keiner von den großen alten servern), hatte zu den stoßzeiten auch wartezeiten in so fern verstehe ich nicht wie man sich so darüber aufregen kann wenn so etwas in den ersten nicht mal 2 wochen vor kommt.

Was WAR noch zeigen muss, ist, dass es auf dauer fesseln kann also auch für mehr als 1-2 Monate doe Grundlage dafür ist ja gelegt und wenn Mythik und GOA nun ihre versprechen halten und die gestrichenen Inhalte nachreichen sehe ich eine schöne Zeit kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ums kurz zu machen: Ausser, dass du jeden Post hier kommentierst, wie blöd sie deiner Meinung nach sind, hab ich von dir auch noch nichts wirklich intelligentes gelesen.


Na, das ist doch schon mal was, solches Lob hört man gerne - noch einer, der meine posts intelligent findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Also halt dich bitte selber an deinen Rat und lass deine Meinung bitte gleich ganz weg. Danke für deine unendliche Aufmerksamkeit^^ kkthxbye^^


Soll ich mir die Mühe machen und den Versuch starten, Dir zu erklären, daß ich a) durchaus Argumente (über die man sicher auch diskutieren kann) bringe, und zwar zu jeder Kritik, und b) demgemäß mein Rat an Dich bei mir leider keine Anwendung finden kann?

Wirst du weiter gekonnt am von mir geschriebenen vorbeilesen bzw. es so umdeuten, daß es Dir in den Kram, sprich, den flame passt? Ich fürchte ja, aber wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, lass es mich wissen. Dann diskutier ich gern weiter mit Dir.

Nur seh ich keinen Sinn in einer Diskussion, in der meine Argumente bis ins Gegenteil verkehrt präsentiert werden. Das ist im übrigen ebenfalls mein "gutes Recht".


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> also folgendes. kann überall zocken nur nicht auf dem server auf dem ich zuletzt war und auf dem mein mainchar ist also middenland. auf dem werde ich nämlich direkt gekickt. hoffe der support hilft mir da weiter :/


Hm...

Also wenns so ist, daß der Ladebildschirm nach der Charakterauswahl zwar kommt, auch der Buchband mit den Gebietsinformationen, aber danach statt dem Spielinterface wieder der Charakterauswahlbildschirm: Genau das hatte ich auch auf Kemmler. Ging am nächsten Tag wieder, warum auch immer.

Ich würde auf nem anderen server zur Sicherheit ein ticket erstellen mit Schilderung der Problematik (zur Sicherheit) und mich zähneknirschend damit abfinden, daß es nichts mehr wird heute - wie gesagt, wenns denn so ist wie bei mir.


----------



## Sorzzara (26. September 2008)

Ein wirklich schöner Eröffnungspost, dem ich mich voll und ganz anschliessen kann.
Obwohl, und das betone ich ausdrücklich, das "Erfahrungsalter" in Rollenspielen nicht als Kriterium für die Qualität einer Meinung heranziehe (Meine eigene MMORPG Karriere begann mit dem WoW Release =) ) hat er vollkommen recht mit dem was er schreibt...leider auch mit der Aussage, dass zuviel Geflamed wird, was uns "Poster" wie Kirath & Co. eindrucksvoll beweisen.

Offenbar ist es heutzutage verboten, sich von etwas begeistern und mitreissen zu lassen, wenn nicht auch jeder andere davon begeistert ist. Jemand der kein Fussball mag ist automatisch unsportlich, jemand der mit 13 Jahren noch keine Exfreundin hat ist ein Versager, jemand der mit 22 Jahren studiert, statt zu arbeiten ist arbeitsscheu...dieselbe Denkweise kommt in Solchen Posts



Kirath schrieb:


> lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum.
> klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.



zum Ausdruck. Ist euch Nasen schonmal aufgefallen, dass wir wenig bis kaum gegen andere Spiele wettern, ihr aber mit Leidenschaft gegen eines, dass ihr nicht mal spielt? Liebe WAR Flamer...die meisten die hier vernünftige Posts ins Forum tippen haben JEDES EINZELNE Spiel über dass sie sich mal schlecht auslassen lange Zeit gespielt, bevor ihr es kanntet...somit haben wir das RECHT über Misstände zu schreiben. 
Jedoch gegen etwas zu wettern, von dem man nicht die geringste Ahnung hat, und dann auch noch so Arrogant sein, anderen ihre Positive Meinung zu einem Game absprechen zu wollen, beziehungsweise diese so zu kommentieren, ist mal allerunterste Schublade, und bringt die MMO Community Genreweit in Verruf.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch schon mal was, solches Lob hört man gerne - noch einer, der meine posts intelligent findet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast den Satz nicht mal verstanden, den du da kommentierst. "hab ich von dir auch noch nichts wirklich intelligentes gelesen." impliziert nicht, dass "du jeden Post hier kommentierst, wie blöd sie deiner Meinung nach sind, ..." auch intelligent ist. Nur eben, dass du noch nichts anderes geschrieben hast^^ Bist wohl leider doch nicht so schlau, wie du meinst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

-coRe schrieb:


> ehm ich kann seit 2 tagen nicht WAR zocken weil ich nonstop disconnects bekomme davor gings reibungslos. hab mittlerweile windoofs neu draufgemacht und somit auch war neuinstalliert. hat alles nix gebracht sowas kanns ned sein und nein es liegt nicht an meinem rechner. btw alle anderen games und anwendungen funktionieren 24/7 reibungslos liegt also eindeutig an WAR.



wenn es an war liegt und nicht an deinem rechner müsste das doch bei allen so sein oder??? (ernst gemeinte frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sethek (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Du hast den Satz nicht mal verstanden, den du da kommentierst. "hab ich von dir auch noch nichts wirklich intelligentes gelesen." impliziert nicht, dass "du jeden Post hier kommentierst, wie blöd sie deiner Meinung nach sind, ..." auch intelligent ist. Nur eben, dass du noch nichts anderes geschrieben hast^^ Bist wohl leider doch nicht so schlau, wie du meinst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie schön, daß Du offensichtlich begriffen hast, warum ein Verdrehen der Aussagen des Gesprächspartners höchst unbefriedigend ist (Denn, goldrichtig erkannt: genau das war der von Dir zitierte Satz. Ich hatte gehofft, mit Sarkasmus zu genau diesem Ergebnis zu kommen.) Dann können wir ja wieder gesittet miteinander umgehen, oder?


----------



## Keeral (26. September 2008)

So , damit alle was zu meckern haben :

Ich spiel WoW und WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beides gerne , je nachdem auf was ich lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind beides irre gute spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine *persönliche meinung* : WoW spiel ich wenn ich PVE mag
                                                    WAR spiel ich wenn ich auf PvP lust hab.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss  , das ich den PvP-spassfaktor nicht daran festmache  , wie imba meine klasse ist , wie leicht ich den gegner abfarmen kann oder halt das gegenteil.

Kleines beispiel was mir an WAR wirklich am PvP gefällt , und jetzt achtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : das Balancing , dafür das WAR erst kurz draussen ist.
Ich hab in WAR jede richtung bis T2 gespielt , also denk ich mir ich kann mir eine ungefähre meinung bilden.

Als Hexenkriegerin hab ich gegen Ranged DD (nich die caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) null chance , wenn ich nen Stoffie erwische , egal welche Klasse , is der Down , sofern der net 9 große brüder dabei hat . Und mit down mein ich so mit 4-5 Hits (Blutdurst aufgeladen usw.)
Auf Tanks hau ich mir nen Wolf.

Als Schamane juckts mich net wenn nen Tank auf mir rumhaut oder n caster (bewegung ist leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
usw. usw.

Klar hängt das immer vom "können" der jeweiligen Spieler ab und so  , aber das grundprinzip bleibt .

Auch klasse gefällt mir das alleine losrennen ga nix bringt ^^

WoW PvP finde ich *persönlich* schlicht primitiv und mit dem völlig falschen ansatz , fürs bloße rumgimpen oder , im schlimmsten Fall , gar nichts tun auch noch belohnt werden. Von buffen und solcher sülze will ich gar net anfangen . Und das gibts in WAR net .
Beispiel : In Warsong wird sich mit der Flagge versteckt wenn sie beide haben , das soll mal im T2 Chaos einer versuchen , der leuchtet nämlich wie ein Tannenbaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andererseits ist der PvE-part von WAR schlicht zum gähnen im vergleich zu WoW , auch bei release . 
Öffentliche Quests sind lustig und n netter Zeitvertreib , aber im Prinzip nur eine andere formulierung für farmen oder Tagesquests.
Was anderes tut man dabei nämlich nicht , und das Muster wiederholt sich ständig , so das ich ohne es gespielt zu haben , den ungefähren verlauf einer endgame Publicquest vorraussagen kann : Trash hauen , etwas kaputt machen oder einsammeln oder wahlweise elite gegner hauen und am schluss nen Boss vermöbeln , mehr isses nit ,)

So long und nu freu ich mich von beiden seiten was abzukriegen xD


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Wie schön, daß Du offensichtlich begriffen hast, warum ein Verdrehen der Aussagen des Gesprächspartners höchst unbefriedigend ist (Denn, goldrichtig erkannt: genau das war der von Dir zitierte Satz. Ich hatte gehofft, mit Sarkasmus zu genau diesem Ergebnis zu kommen.) Dann können wir ja wieder gesittet miteinander umgehen, oder?



Naja, das war jetzt eher ein schwacher Bash aber ich sag einfach mal ja. Sind grad eh noch andere dazugekommen, die man leicht herbrennen kann. Mal gucken, gibt ja auch noch mehr Freds.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich seh 2 ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kommt davon, wenn man zu viel Alkohol in die Birne kippt. Kenn das selber nur zu gut^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jooxerl (26. September 2008)

Noch nie habe ich in einem Post so gut den Gebrauch der Fettbuchstaben gesehn, lässt sich wirklich gut lesen und inheitlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 

Danke für diesen Thread


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

ich glaub in dem forum kann man auch schreiben wie grün die bäume bei war sind und dann wird sich aufs übelste gefetzt wo die bäume nu grüner sind -.-


----------



## Hardnoise (26. September 2008)

2 Seiten hab ich mir etwa durchgelesen, danach keine Lust mehr..
Immer soviel "Mimimi" über das Game, dabei machen sich diejenigen das "Leben" einfach nur selbst schwer..




			
				msmaegges schrieb:
			
		

> Es grüßt Euch ein Online-Rollenspieler der ersten Generation (von Ultima-Online bis heute).


Ich habe auch Jahre lang Ultima Online gezockt und bin frische 18 Jahre, und nun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mittlerweile find ichs Witzig, wie sich die +30 Jährigen immer für All und besser wissende halten. Sind der Meinung, weil sie Beta Tester von Tetris waren, haben sie auch den Durchblick von MMO's wie WoW, WAR etc.. Zumindest kommt es bei mir sogut wie immer rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			
				Kirath schrieb:
			
		

> lol. neue generation von spielen? scheinbar schützt alter nicht vor fanboitum. ist ja schön, dass du mit warhammer spaß hast, aber das spiel ist bei weitem nicht der "gralsbringer".
> klingt für mich wie ein werbung. sorry, aber dümmliches und unreflektiertes geseier gibts scheinbar in jeder mmo-ecke.
> warhammer macht nix anderes als wow: bekanntes neu aufbereiten. (völligs wertigsfrei)



Achja, tut das Warhammer? Seit wann kann man in WoW ab Level 1 in Szenarien mit machen? Seit wann kann man in WoW Public Quests machen? Seit wann gibt es in WoW so ausgefallene Reichskämpfe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist in meinen Augen das Typische Klischee der WoW-Kids.. Bleib einfach bei WoW und Meide jeglichen Kontakt zu Warhammer..



			
				Black83 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
> WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.
> 
> Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig, und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich WAR nicht nach dem Freimonat beiseite lege um es etwas reifen zu lassen.
> Es ist so ähnlich wie ein guter, teurer Wein der aber noch nicht ganz gereift ist.



Du bist einer der Leute, die sich das Leben schwer macht.
Wir (Ich und paar Zockermates) haben in der Beta Zerstörung gezockt, haben gemerkt das dort zu viele Leute spielen (längere Wartezeiten etc.), was haben wir getan? Wir haben daraus gelernt und beim Release einfach auf der Ordnungs Seite angefangen. Bei der Ordnung gibt es leider viele Caster, hingegen bei der Zersötrung, da gibt es viele Melees, zumindest auf Averland.. 
Maßnahme: Ich hab Ausgeloggt und einfach ein Heiler angefangen.. Jetzt machen Szenarien gleich viel mehr Spaß, keiner Stirbt, selbst wenn der Caster 5 Chaosbarbaren am Arsch kleben hat.. Schon gibt es kein Stress mehr und jeder hat sein Spaß am Spielen ohne jetzt Mimimi machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Black83 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit WAR überhaupt ein größerer Erfolg wird muss erstmal mächtig gepatcht werden.
> Denn nicht jeder hat nen QuadCore mit 8800er Karte und 4GB RAM...und wers nicht hat darf sich mit elendem geruckel anfreunden.
> Selbst ich als Besitzer eines solchen relativ guten Systems kann den Kopf schütteln wenn da mal 30v30 im Bild auftaucht.
> 
> ...



Schon komisch, ich hab ein AMD Athlon X2 Dual Core Prozessor +4200 mit nur 3 GB Ram und kann in keiner weise Klagen.. Ich hatte Anfangs auch Spaß zerstörende Lags, ununterbrochen.. Daraufhin hab ich einfach bisschen rum geforscht woran es liegen könnte.. -> bei meinen Monitor Eigenschaften einfach auf 100 Hertz statt 60 Hertz umstellen müssen, vielleicht solltest du das auch mal probieren. (Rechtsklick auf den Desktop, Eigenschaften, Einstellungen, Erweitert, Monitor, Bildschirmaktualisierungsrate auf 100 Hertz.. Und sicher gehn das bei "Modi ausblenden, die von ....." das Häckchen weg ist.. Bei mir hat das geholfen, hab nun auf Hohe Qualität gestellt und hab seitdem kein einzigen Lag mehr gehabt..



			
				Kirath schrieb:
			
		

> BIST DU DES WAHNSINNS?!?! WAR IST DOCH DIE KRONE DER MMO-SCHÖPFUNG. FRAG DEN EXPERTEN, DER DEN THREAD HIER ERSTELLT HAT.
> DER IST ALT UND KENNT SICH SOMIT AUS!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Diesmal bin ich Sprachlos..



			
				msmaegges schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn Du noch länger hier deine Zeit verbringst dann schffst Du es ja zu über 50 Beiträge!!! Und das nach über 2 Jahren! Laß uns hier einfach in Ruhe...



Sorry, aber so ein grandioses Eigentor wie von dir, ist echt einzigartig..
Beiträge: 8
Beigetreten: 22.02.2007

Warum aber beginnst du nun mit solchen Kindischen Kommentaren? Zuerst auf Erwachsen tun und dann so ein Kinderhaften Konter? Ich bin genauso schon ne Zeitlang hier Registriert und hab wenig Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				Black83 schrieb:
			
		

> Das game ist ziemlich brauchbar, aber noch voller kleineren Bugs die es zu beheben gilt.
> Performance, Animationen, Sounds, Balance, Chat & Gruppensystem, Public Quests** usw.
> Es hat einfach nichtmal die halbe Geschmeidigkeit eines WoWs...da bringts nix aufs endgame zu spekulieren wenn man es dank dieser miserabel umgesetzten Punkte nichtmal dahin schafft.
> Mir gehts jedenfalls so, denn irgendwie kann ich WAR nicht länger wie 2 Stunden zocken - danach hat mich wieder irgendwas abgenervt und ich machs aus.
> Das war bei WoW nie so...nedmal in seinen schlechtesten Zeiten.


Bei dir bin ich mir sicher, du spielst WoW 100% nicht seit Release..
Beim WoW Release waren noch nicht mal Battlegrounds drinnen..  Und nach so vielen Jahren hat WoW es gerade mal zu 4 verschiedene Battlegrounds geschafft, Gratuliere! Tolle Leistung..

So, genug zum Thema gesagt..

Ich hab Anfangs nicht allzu viel von Warhammer gehalten, aber mittlerweile wo ich jetz meine Lags beseitigt habe und wir im TS2 ein vernünftiges Teamplay zustande gebracht haben im Szenario, macht Warhammer sowas von Spaß, nichts desto trotz Spiel ich 2-3 mal in der Woche Arena und mache vlt. hin und wieder mal Karazhan.
Versteh einfach nicht warum manche hier versuchen das andere Game zu Dissen..
Euch gefällt Warhammer nicht? Verzieht Euch ins WoW Forum und fertig ist es.
Das selbe gilt auch für die andere Seite.. (wobei ich allerdings nich im WoW Forum mitlese)

Just my Two Cents


----------



## Keeral (26. September 2008)

Ich post einfach nomma meinen Post von vorhin , der in der flamerei untergegangen ist xD eigentlich is mir nur langweilig o_O


Ich spiel WoW und WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und beides gerne , je nachdem auf was ich lust hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind beides irre gute spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine *persönliche meinung* : WoW spiel ich wenn ich PVE mag
                                                    WAR spiel ich wenn ich auf PvP lust hab.

Wobei ich dazu sagen muss  , das ich den PvP-spassfaktor nicht daran festmache  , wie imba meine klasse ist , wie leicht ich den gegner abfarmen kann oder halt das gegenteil.

Kleines beispiel was mir an WAR wirklich am PvP gefällt , und jetzt achtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : das Balancing , dafür das WAR erst kurz draussen ist.
Ich hab in WAR jede richtung bis T2 gespielt , also denk ich mir ich kann mir eine ungefähre meinung bilden.

Als Hexenkriegerin hab ich gegen Ranged DD (nich die caster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) null chance , wenn ich nen Stoffie erwische , egal welche Klasse , is der Down , sofern der net 9 große brüder dabei hat . Und mit down mein ich so mit 4-5 Hits (Blutdurst aufgeladen usw.)
Auf Tanks hau ich mir nen Wolf.

Als Schamane juckts mich net wenn nen Tank auf mir rumhaut oder n caster (bewegung ist leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
usw. usw.

Klar hängt das immer vom "können" der jeweiligen Spieler ab und so  , aber das grundprinzip bleibt .

Auch klasse gefällt mir das alleine losrennen ga nix bringt ^^

WoW PvP finde ich *persönlich* schlicht primitiv und mit dem völlig falschen ansatz , fürs bloße rumgimpen oder , im schlimmsten Fall , gar nichts tun auch noch belohnt werden. Von buffen und solcher sülze will ich gar net anfangen . Und das gibts in WAR net .

Andererseits ist der PvE-part von WAR schlicht zum gähnen im vergleich zu WoW , auch bei release . 
Öffentliche Quests sind lustig und n netter Zeitvertreib , aber im Prinzip nur eine andere formulierung für farmen oder Tagesquests.
Was anderes tut man dabei nämlich nicht , und das Muster wiederholt sich ständig , so das ich ohne es gespielt zu haben , den ungefähren verlauf einer endgame Publicquest vorraussagen kann : Trash hauen , etwas kaputt machen oder einsammeln oder wahlweise elite gegner hauen und am schluss nen Boss vermöbeln , mehr isses nit ,)

So long und nu freu ich mich von beiden seiten was abzukriegen xD


----------



## Prometx (26. September 2008)

ich stimm dem TE auch zu.
100%!


----------



## Thidus (26. September 2008)

@hardnoise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/signed und schön gesagt ^^


----------



## Lillyan (26. September 2008)

Spam und Flame entfernt, Verwarnungen erteilt, wieder auf.

Ich bitte ein letztes Mal darum, dass ihr beim Thema bleibt. Wenn jemand flamet benutzt den schönen "!Melden"-Knopf und beleidigt nicht zurück, das hilft keinem.


----------



## Albatou (26. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Spam und Flame entfernt, Verwarnungen erteilt, wieder auf.
> 
> Ich bitte ein letztes Mal darum, dass ihr beim Thema bleibt. Wenn jemand flamet benutzt den schönen "!Melden"-Knopf und beleidigt nicht zurück, das hilft keinem.



Habtern jetzt wirklich wegen "Opfer" gebant? Dickes ROFL^^


----------



## Ascían (26. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Habtern jetzt wirklich wegen "Opfer" gebant? Dickes ROFL^^



Ich denke beide Parteien haben eine kleine Verwrnung gekriegt, so etwas wie eine "gelbe Karte".

@ Keeral

Ich gebe dir in fast allen Punkten Recht, nur mir persönlich wären 2 MMOs zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb bin ich mit WAR alleine auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Keeral (27. September 2008)

Was mir noch gefällt  : Ich kann in WAR böse sein xD also so richtig böse , mit tot,Hass,verderben oder so . Nich so´n wischi-waschi-zeug wie in WoW , wo die Leute heute noch Streiten wer eigentlich die guten und wer die bösen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ascian : Im Prinzip schon , aber ich hab das Glück das mei Frau und ich gut verdienen , Muss man aussnutzen . Wer weiss wie lange sowas so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (27. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Ranged Klassen das Gegenteil von dir behaupten werden.
> WAR macht als Melee sicherlich fun wo man etliche ranged abfarmen kann ohne zu sterben.
> 
> Das Balancing lässt extrem zu wünschen übrig, und ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich WAR nicht nach dem Freimonat beiseite lege um es etwas reifen zu lassen.
> ...


ähm, entweder du redest totalen mist oder du lügst. Auf meinem rechner (core2duo, geforce 8800GT, 2*3 GhZ und 4 GB RAM, Vista) läuft crysis nicht mal auf höchster grafik und höchsten details flüssig, WAR läuft jedoch ohne probleme. ich würde vielleicht mal deinen graka treiber erneuern, es liegt auf alle fälle nicht am spiel, denn wenn crysis bei dir auf höchster grafik läuft wäre dein pc ja besser als meiner d.h. WAR MUSS problemlos laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

